# My New Mini Cooper S vs Paint Stripper :(



## fozzy

Hi guys,

Thought I would share my experience this morning with you all. First a little background, we bought a Mini One brand new last september which both me and the wife fell in love with, so after 7 months decided the kids we're financially off our hands (as much as they ever will be) so it was time to treat ourselves to something special.

Ago we picked up our stunning 09 plate Mini Cooper S complete with Works bodykit, wheels and interior. To say this was our dream car is an understatement. Here's how he looked after the first Big Polish and Blackhole followed by EX-P. Shiney Days










So fast forward to 8:00 this morning and about to set off to work when walking to the car it appeared to have been egged all over the bonnet! Bad enough you might say, until reality kicked in.

Brace yourselves this isn't pretty, and be assured at 42 yrs old I am wiping tears away like a child as I write this post.





















































































































































































As you can see the F***kers haven't missed a panel.

Have we fell out with anyone? no.

Upset people? No

Any reason earth? not that I can think of.

Still trying to get my head round it all to be honest.

Sad Day at mine


----------



## Turkleton

Jesus, Some people just get too jealous!
I hope you get it sorted! Looks a very nice Mini.

Would be gutted if that happened to my car.
I feel for you.


----------



## evotuning

OMG !:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Damn, every single scratch that was not made by me make me cry, don't evenwant to know what I would do I I were You...

Take care mate


----------



## JoeNobody

It's a f*cking disgrace. Shooting would be to kind to the a*sehole who did this.


----------



## Jon Allen

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

OMG :doublesho

some pathetic people in the world


----------



## TheQuail

I really feel for you


----------



## RD55 DUN

Thats shocking! Why would anyone want to do that?? :doublesho

Every single panel has been affected by this, i assume a full respray is required to sort this?

makes you wander what sort of people are out there!


----------



## imster

thats messed up, really sorry to hear about whats happened to your car mate


----------



## Cornish

That's well bad man.....some cretin obviously got a great deal of pleasure out of doing that!!!
Looking to the future, after it's resprayed, park it in the garage or get youself some cctv overlooking it


----------



## mlgt

Thats disgraceful. Ive seen it happen to a friend of mine where his scooby was f*cked with paint stripper. 

Whats the next step? go via insurance or deal with it yourself via respray?


----------



## Gandi

Mate what a ****er, be nice if the people responsible were found and recived the same treatment as your poor mini


----------



## Paulo

_Sorry to see this.... Hope the scrote's who did this get their comeuppence..._


----------



## p3asa

Wow if the folk were caught for this I think the owners should be allowed to tie them to the back of the car on a trailing rope and drive around for a few miles pulling them behind. Should sort the barstewards out.

Was any other car near yours targeted? That's not just mindless thugs, that's a vendetta mate. Or possibly mistaken identity.

Similar happened to a colleagues mate but nowhere near as bad, but then he was involved in extra marital dealings and the 3rd party didn't like the fact he called it all to an end. Needless to say his Mrs has always believed it was an act of vandalism!!!


----------



## Jim_964

Absolute a*******s, why on earth do people do things like that? I really feel for you, no one deserves that.


----------



## Maggi200

I feel for you mate. Ours were done on 2 occassions. 3 cars on the drive the first time, just the 1 the second. They mistook our house for someone elses they were trying to get back at regarding the schools admissions or something the police told us. 

the cost: Near £50k to the insuracne by the time it was over with. That was a 7 year old honda, a motorhome and a 2 week old car. I'll dig pics out later but they were nasty. We caught them doing it the second time and my mum shouted at them and the police threatened to arrest her if they complained over noise and she swore at the once (her own admission to the police, big mistake). They also told us if we caught them we weren't allowed to touch them or we would be arrested. In fact even the mp at the time wouldn't offer any sort of sensible solution to the problem


----------



## cfherd

I've been there too mate - it's disgraceful. I had an Audi A3 and it was sitting outside my flat and when I came out in the morning, like yours, every single panel was covered in the stuff including the windows. They had even slashed my tyres. I contacted the police but to this day I don't know who did it other than they believe it was a case of mistaken identity. One of my neighbours had an older shape A3 done twice so I assume they thought he had changed it.

I know how you will be feeling as like many of the people on here, their car is their pride and joy and to have something like this happen to it is utterly devastating. One thing you can be sure of is that it can be fixed though it may take a while - mine took 2 months and cost the insurance company £5k - and my entire no claims bonus.

Hope things turn out alright and you catch the b*****s! :thumb:


----------



## fozzy

Just got off the phone with the Repair folk, Every panel will need full bare metal respray, bumper and side sill will need replacing as it's apparently gone into to all the plastics. A panels are melted on the front, both side windows are now etched and 3 of my beautiful JCW wheels are mullered as the stuff they used has dripped onto them and melted the paint and lacquer on the burnished finish.

Well i suppose it cures the issue of the few stone chips I was concerned about on the bonnet and front bumper, put's it into perspective I suppose.

Thanks for all the kind words guys I'll keep you all posted with the happenings, and my search for the F***ers that have done this, I WILL NOT REST UNTIL I HAVE FOUND THEM!!


----------



## boyasaka

That is just unbelivable ,,is who ever did this was court no fine on jail snetance would be enough , if that ever happened to my car and i found out who did it i would without a doubt catch them , blindfold them and torture them to within a inch of there life , inflict more pain on them than they ever knew possible ,, absolute scum of the earth ,, if some one brakes into your car to steal something yes its wrong but i can see why they do it maybes to sell on for quick cash but pure vandalism is the lowest of the low ,,, i hope you get you car sorted out mate to the prsetine condition that it was before , im feeling for you pal ,


----------



## Alex_225

Absolutely gutting. There are some sad pathetic little people around. To go to lengths to actually take paint stripper specifically to a car is shocking. 

Good luck with getting it sorted mate, I know I'd feel exactly the same if it was my car.


----------



## Alzay

I'm feeling sick about it so god knows how you feel. 

It's time to get a hold of these ****s and kick the living **** out of them.


----------



## ipwn

Going by your tattoo and the surrounding areas I am guessing some scummy chavs did this who were clearly jealous or bored.

Sigh, thats society for you.


----------



## PJM

:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho 

Really sorry to see that bud, It's an awful shame. Things like this make me glad I live in the country! Anyway why not go for a complete colour change? :speechles


----------



## fozzy

p3asa said:


> Wow if the folk were caught for this I think the owners should be allowed to tie them to the back of the car on a trailing rope and drive around for a few miles pulling them behind. Should sort the barstewards out.
> 
> Was any other car near yours targeted? That's not just mindless thugs, that's a vendetta mate. Or possibly mistaken identity.
> 
> Similar happened to a colleagues mate but nowhere near as bad, but then he was involved in extra marital dealings and the 3rd party didn't like the fact he called it all to an end. Needless to say his Mrs has always believed it was an act of vandalism!!!


Thats what I've come up with too, but we really are the quietest couple in the world, we go to work, come home and enjoy life. We don't even go to pubs unless it's a restaurant, and neither me or the wife know anyone you'de class as dodgy, never mind associate with them. Thats what is making this so hard to swallow. I really have no clue, but it doesn't look like some jealous F****er just passing by.


----------



## Mini 360

FFS! Take anything of mine but do not touch the car. Thats rediculous! How can people justify doing this to other peoples property!? Scum should be shot on sight!  Gutted for you mate. Hope the insurance pays out but that needs a full respray now!


----------



## The Pan Man

*Take care*

I fully understand the " I won't rest till I find them part" but be very carefull what you do when you find them. You know what this crazy country is like it will be you in the poo.


----------



## Aero

:doublesho Absolutely gutted for you. The exact same happened to someone else on here with a brand new white A4, there are some real scumbags around


----------



## peanut1

Dude, friend of mine had this done a while ago, on a mini too!! feel for you fella!


----------



## jonnyw59

So sorry for you chum.


----------



## Strothow

:doublesho

Wouldn't you love to catch the dirty little ers

hope it gets sorted :thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa

it seems you cant have nice things here without someone willing to ruin it for you, hope you get it sorted looked a very tidy car beforehand


----------



## Maggi200

Found some:

1 7 year old honda stream with damage to all panels .



















1 10 year old campervan (since been replaced as the paint started to bubble and couldn't be hassled with a second respray). Again every panel to be resprayed.










and 1 2 week old kia rio requiring again another full respray.

3 months to wait for insurance to hand back the cars, kia went in the garage cos it fitted, campervan to a secure compound and honda returned to the drive to fend for itself. 2 weeks after it returned, so did they.

All cos someone lied where they lived to get their kid into a local school, and someone couldn't tell the difference between 241 and 247.


----------



## cotter

Gutted for you. Hope you manage to get to the bottom of it all


----------



## lemkey

that is gutting. I feel terrible for you.


----------



## fozzy

maggi112 said:


> All cos someone lied where they lived to get their kid into a local school, and someone couldn't tell the difference between 241 and 247.


looks familiar,

Just Listening to my daughter at the minute FFS this sounds like something from eastenders, I'll post as soon as I can

cheers guys


----------



## Guest

oh mate thats awful, sick what some people do hey !! I had my cooper s keyed all down side once and i felt sick when i saw that !! I know that its not as bad as yours, but i know how you feel !! nd dont worry things can get fixed !!!


----------



## fozzy

Well now I feel much better as I've just discovered they weren't after my Mini they thought it was my Daughters who's boyfriends ex-girlfriend........ Blah Blah BLah 


So now it looks like we've been punished wrongly and dragged into some stupid teenage girls revenge. UNBELIEVABLE! But at least I've got a name, the stupid little *****. She's even sent a txt bragging about it, how f*****in thick are these people.


----------



## GR33N

fozzy said:


> Well now I feel much better as I've just discovered they weren't after my Mini they thought it was my Daughters who's boyfriends ex-girlfriend........ Blah Blah BLah
> 
> So now it looks like we've been punished wrongly and dragged into some stupid teenage girls revenge. UNBELIEVABLE! But at least I've got a name, the stupid little *****. She's even sent a txt bragging about it, how f*****in thick are these people.


Gutted for you mate. Just dont do anything stupid you might end up regretting :thumb:

Hope you get it sorted.

Ben


----------



## fozzy

Wel I know what I feel like doing! but, i'll be straight into the hands of the local police, not that I hold much hope out they'll do anything, I've been sat in waiting all afternoon for them to come round. They must be busy checkin number plate sizes and doing community workshops, or maybe monitoring 30mph speed limits doing drivers at 34?.

*Wow how bitter did that sound!*


----------



## Rob_Quads

I hope your passing all the details onto the police and then also if you have legal cover on your insurance take them to court to cover all the costs.

Screw them over in the proper way.


----------



## ipwn

Ok fozzy this is the plan, get somebody to smack her real good, get them to call an ambulance, and have them go to Northern General Hospital. 

I will meet you there in A&E, I offer her a drink which is drugged with epicac which will induce vomitting. We can pretend shes going into respiratory arrest which will go into cardiac arrest if we don't get her intubated. So we will get her upstairs, we will then sedate her and then plan our revenge......


----------



## mattykhz

I felt like doing similar to this to a driver who dented my car severely in a car park and police did nothing however I would not stoop that low to enact revenge and just left it.

Dents, scratches, slashing, brake fluid or paint stripper done to cars is just criminal yet Police do not care.

Hope it gets sorted and get it done by a good bodyshop. Think Direct Line cover for Vandalism FOC but their policies are expensive. Hopefully got protected no claims to cover it and not too high an excess.....

And hope the Police sort out the **** now you know who did it.


----------



## fozzy

ipwn said:


> Ok fozzy this is the plan, get somebody to smack her real good, get them to call an ambulance, and have them go to Northern General Hospital.
> 
> I will meet you there in A&E, I offer her a drink which is drugged with epicac which will induce vomitting. We can pretend shes going into respiratory arrest which will go into cardiac arrest if we don't get her intubated. So we will get her upstairs, we will then sedate her and then plan our revenge......


I definitely won't be drawn into childish revenge games, but this does sound interesting :thumb:

Man I love this place, even got me smiling today

cheers everybody


----------



## ianFRST

well, thats just shocking!!

like you say, hope the police act on your reports, and she gets whats coming to her!! a MASSIVE bill, and some psychological help, the stupid bint!!


----------



## christian900se

Holy crap, that is freaking believable. It just goes to show how cowardly other people can be, I give you credit for dealing with that because I would have gone nuts. Pretty pathetic how they got every single panel too, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Strothow

fozzy said:


> Wel I know what I feel like doing! but, i'll be straight into the hands of the local police, not that I hold much hope out they'll do anything, I've been sat in waiting all afternoon for them to come round. They must be busy checkin number plate sizes and doing community workshops, or maybe monitoring 30mph speed limits doing drivers at 34?.
> 
> *Wow how bitter did that sound!*


Atleast you got a name then! Took the police *3 days *to arrive, from a 999 call, when someone broke into my house!! Good arent they!


----------



## Derek Mc

I am so sad to see this kind of cowardly vandalism is going on and more specifically to you a victim of a disgusting crime that is truly heartbreaking.

I wish you well in recovering the car from this mess.


----------



## AJA_528i

Sad pathetic morons


----------



## Planet Man

fozzy said:


> Well now I feel much better as I've just discovered they weren't after my Mini they thought it was my Daughters who's boyfriends ex-girlfriend........ Blah Blah BLah
> 
> So now it looks like we've been punished wrongly and dragged into some stupid teenage girls revenge. UNBELIEVABLE! But at least I've got a name, the stupid little *****. She's even sent a txt bragging about it, how f*****in thick are these people.


Fozzy, I feel your pain however when you said we have no enemies (and clearly YOU haven't) and could not understand why this had happened, I knew that this was some sort of revenge. I have seen a few on here and other forums where the extent of the damage is to comprehensive to be a random attack where the culprits will throw it and leg it fast.

Anyway at least you have the satisfaction of knowing who and why, not a lot of consolation I know but it would put my mind to rest if it was me as I would be in 'kill mode'.

Good luck with getting it all sorted:thumb:


----------



## toledo

The Pan Man said:


> I fully understand the " I won't rest till I find them part" but be very carefull what you do when you find them. You know what this crazy country is like it will be you in the poo.


The key is to catch them and sort em when no-ones watching, we would all queue up to help you mate.:devil:


----------



## -tom-

feel your pain bud lets have a dw bashing stupid little girl who has done this if u have evidence cant u take it throw civl claim? hang the ****ers hope u get it sorted mate  take it easy and a deep breath.


----------



## podge07

Little F****rs. So sorry to see that. It thought some ar*e keying my three week old car was bad. I feel for you.


----------



## Spuj

Feel so sorry for you,

Hope you get it sorted and if possible can catch who did it because that is disgraceful.

All the best to you buddy


----------



## Guest

fozzy said:


> Wel I know what I feel like doing! but, i'll be straight into the hands of the local police, not that I hold much hope out they'll do anything, I've been sat in waiting all afternoon for them to come round. They must be busy checkin number plate sizes and doing community workshops, or maybe monitoring 30mph speed limits doing drivers at 34?.
> 
> *Wow how bitter did that sound!*


yes but it's so true, or they mght have been eating a doughnut somewhere !! Let us know how you get on !!


----------



## P4ULT

holy cow thats pretty nasty all through some silly cow getting her wires crossed!!!!!


----------



## Mullins

As much as i feel for you and would even go so far to call the culprit the dreaded C word this does not seem like a random attack, this was a very well thought out attack on the one car to cause max damage.

jealousy? i dont think it is eggs, let down/slashed tires would be the norm, this is too methodical and done by a 'mature' person. I mean that in the sense that they knew exactly what they were doing. 

I would say someone was out to get you, drive to fast through the estate? cut someone up even unknowingly and they followed you back? Cut anyone up at all or **** someone off at work? its not difficult to take a plate down and get an address from the dvla.

I can see the love and attention gone into the car and really really do feel for you, i would cry like a baby if it happened to me, something just smells a bit rotten here.


EDIT, just read the part where a disgruntled X was involved, i knew there was more to it. Doesnt make it any easier but like you say the car will look mint very soon, you can be well fussy with the respray, insist on no orange peel etc and have one of the better looking minis out there !!


----------



## Eddy

Don't know what to say, this is just shocking and must be devastating for you.


----------



## glymauto

I'm feeling for you mate.

Suffered similar with a slashed soft top.

You just dont mess with man's motor. Its below the belt.


----------



## fozzy

Not sure whats worse at the minute to be honest. The damage to the car, or the fact that my own daughter through hanging around with f*****in idiots has brought this to my door.


----------



## Mullins

fozzy said:


> Not sure whats worse at the minute to be honest. The damage to the car, or the fact that my own daughter through hanging around with f*****in idiots has brought this to my door.


It happens mate, my mates daughters x done his beemer in. Only kicking it etc but it is a mint 04 with about 4k on the clock garaged :doublesho He uses the mrs runaround to get to and from work.


----------



## daz1972

Jesus m8, my heart goes out to you, hope it gets sorted and the frs who did it get the same treatment.


----------



## Bridges

Jesus, sorry to hear about the bad news.

There are some evil pricks out there. If only you'd caught him. I pour it all over him and set him a light if it happened to my car!!

Hope it gets sorted soon


----------



## wylie coyote

Female revenge is the worst, not like a punch up between blokes, much more cynical and evil. Have you considered suing her for your losses and the stress it's put you through? She won't be able to pay but her parents might - after all they seem to be bringing up a criminal of tomorrow

All the best for getting it fixed.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Thats depressing and makes me sick, scum with no respect for peoples property, you work hard for something and scum have to ruin it. Hope you get it all fixed....


----------



## fozzy

A few people have mentioned been able to claim from her for this, is that a do able option? I'm not sure how the legality runs to be honest, and as I'm still sat waiting for plod It doesn't look like they'll be much help either


----------



## Rob_Quads

If shes proven guilty you can sue for damages from her.


----------



## Mullins

fozzy said:


> A few people have mentioned been able to claim from her for this, is that a do able option? I'm not sure how the legality runs to be honest, and as I'm still sat waiting for plod It doesn't look like they'll be much help either


Just did a few searches, seems to be 50/50 about claims. If fully comp i reckon you should get it but depends on the company you are with, old bill wont help, in this situation they are a waste of space unless they just clocked you doing 34 in a 30 mph zone.

Did you not ring your insurance this morning? You have a crime number already.


----------



## fozzy

Rang the insurance first thing and the car is already in the body-shop been assessed, we're covered fully comp for the car so no worries there (hopefully) I just want this stupid bint to have to pay!!


----------



## Richors

I would get some legal advice mate so you know what your options are.
She shouldn't be allowed or able to get away with it that's for sure.
Good luck.


----------



## Mullins

Richors said:


> I would get some legal advice mate so you know what your options are.
> She shouldn't be allowed or able to get away with it that's for sure.
> Good luck.


One years probation job done. She will get off scott free. I watch too many of these police programmes to see that the real scum get away with everything. Old bill are after easy targets like me speeding. They know i will just pay the fine, all the toe rags know the system, cause too much paper work and get let off anyway.

My mrs is from a council estate and what they get away with there would put the average joe bloggs like us behing bars for a few years:doublesho

Police system is fooked, same as schools:wall:


----------



## 03OKH

Unbelievable mate, hope it can be repaired to its former glory.

Would be nice if those (her) responsible could be held to account, maybe some legal advice wouldnt go amiss.

Best Wishes

Tony


----------



## spitfire

The girl is a coward and stupid to boot. Such a shame that you've worked so hard to get the Mini only for some silly little girl to ruin your pleasure. If there's any justice in this world she'll never own a nice car. I'd like to think the police will at least investigate.


----------



## montipora

Absolutely gutted for you, I hope she gets what she deserves one day like some paint stripper in her eyes


----------



## R6 Smithy

Dont think theres much i can say that hasnt been said already regarding punishment and the police. They are useless. I got a kicking 2 years ago quite bad, unprovoked etc etc and the police took no action yet i knew who the drunken louts were! 

What she has done is disgraceful. I really hope you get everything sorted and your pride and joy gets repaired. If the police dont follow it up try pouring acid over her hands, she if shes stupid enough to do such an act again!


----------



## joshtbh

fozzy said:


> Well now I feel much better as I've just discovered they weren't after my Mini they thought it was my Daughters who's boyfriends ex-girlfriend........ Blah Blah BLah
> 
> So now it looks like we've been punished wrongly and dragged into some stupid teenage girls revenge. UNBELIEVABLE! But at least I've got a name, the stupid little *****. She's even sent a txt bragging about it, how f*****in thick are these people.


keep that, tell the OB all about it and show them the txt, justice should be served! keep the thread updated. **** outcome for you with your dream car ruined but hopefully can be restored. Who knows, maybe the paint will be swirl free and spotless, a joy to clean


----------



## Buck

Fozzy

Read this just now and I was gob smacked by the damage. Reminds me of the white Audi A4 posted on here 

Couple of things: -

Don't go for the insurance company body shop without checking first - what's their reputation like? I remember my old Golf going in 3 times to sort horrible quality paintwork / missing lacquer then peeling lacquer in a matter of days !! If I'd have thought about it, it'd have gone to a recommended paint shop.

I'm sure there is a body shop near you that will have a fantastic reputation - as it is such a big job it will be worth looking at one of these - particularly as it is such a nice car and nearly new

On a lighter note this pic you took looks like you're giving your mini the last rites!










Whilst I'm gutted to read about your car, at least you now know why and lets hope the Police do the right thing by you.


----------



## p3asa

Do you have legal cover with your insurance? It might be worthwhile speaking with them.

The story I told you about similar happening to a colleagues mate had more to it. There was a bit of paper stuck under his wipers the falling day after the vandalism while it was parked at his work. It read something along the lines of "That's what you deserve". The guy apparently approached the police and was told they couldn't do anything as there was no proof. They could have spoke to the female to give her the frighteners but couldn't prosecute.

However it might be different in your case if she has admitted guilt via text with obviously a telephone number assigned to the text. 
The hardest part would be proving she actually composed and sent the text. Just because her text referred to your car being vandalised or even went along the lines of saying "I vandalised your car", I don't think its proof enough to convict the phone owner unfortunately.


----------



## paulmc08

for **** sake,scummy scummy tramp's barstewards,absolutely gutted for you mate,thats not right,and probably one of the low life benefit asbows that did it?,who are fcuking jealous to see someone doing good for himself,that relly does anger me,any cctv anywhere near you


----------



## shaqs77

I feel for you man, I check my car everyday for stuff like this. Hope they catch the unts that did this!!!!


----------



## Indi

I see you know who did this, I hope you can sue even if it is through the small claims court, they should pay for doing this even if it is only financially,,

I hope your insurance pays out for you mate, as that is going to cost a good few £££ to put right..

I wish you well and a speedy result is had..:thumb:

Them Pics are sickening...


----------



## fozzy

Thanks for all the kind words guys,

I now have a full list of names and witnesses and even a friggin timeline of events from the night as it happened. Along with these I have addresses, postcodes and mobile telephone numbers for all involved (had a busy night).

I was actually talking to 2 people who had been contacted that night and offered financial reward to 'Do The Deed' by this stupid bi**c, I can't really call her a girl as at 24 she should know better. 
The girl? 
An ADDRESS - .
in case anyone lives round there and needs to watch out.
You couldn't write this sh*t honestly. So much for having a life of keeping our noses clean and doing the right thing.

Police didn't come round yesterday after me waiting in all day and night, so just got off the phone again after been told they would be here by 12. I really do hope they get this sorted quickly with the evidence I'm providing, because if not, I'm getting a little fed up of 'Doing the right thing' and I will not allow her to get away with this.


----------



## hudson0804

Mate i am gutted for you, just read the whole thread.

Its a civil matter my friend and the best you can probably hope for is to sue her for damages/compensation for your insurance excess.

But i do know of an aweful revenge - if you were feeling vindictive.... http://www.crabrevenge.com/ - go for the red ackage... ***** wont know whats hit her.

John.


----------



## magpieV6

nnnoooooooooooo


----------



## J3FVW

Gutted for you (


----------



## ianking

On no, this is terrible. 
I kind of know how how you feel. The car I had before my JCW was a lovely le mans blue BMW 130i and it got keyed all the way round and the word FU*K scratched into the bonnet in huge letters. No reason for it at all. They done exactly the same thing to 2 other BMWs in my street. Police were not really interested. I never went through my insurance as fortunately my friend runs a very good bodyshop. Car came out better than it went in as the terrible BMW orange peel was no more. However it cost me £1000.

Keep pestering the police to persue this. Infact do what I did and just go round to the poilce station and ask to speak to someone. You have done all the hard investigitive work for them anyway. They just need to go round and pay the young lady a visit. 
You really want to get har charged as that way she will have a criminal record which will knacker up her future prospects when applying for a job and it may upset her credit rating. Also it might mean that you can claim back damages from her and quite possibly it wont upset your insurance NCB and wont require you to pay excess. 

Hopefully your MINI doesnt come back with any bodyshop horrors. 

Keep us all posted on here what happens with this horrible young lady.


----------



## Alex_225

Well done on the detective work mate, let's hope the Police do something about it.

Still criminal damage. So tempting to go and take revenge though I bet!!


----------



## takemetothepub

fozzy said:


> Police didn't come round yesterday after me waiting in all day and night, so just got off the phone again after been told they would be here by 12. I really do hope they get this sorted quickly with the evidence I'm providing, because if not, I'm getting a little fed up of 'Doing the right thing' and I will not allow her to get away with this.


I posted a thread about how to get even with a bag of cement the other day, would keep the cement but change its use for this little b**ch whore.

Police will do nothing, you will have to go down taking a civil action against her. Even then you most likely wont win.

Nice and cheap for you! http://www.ebuildingsupplies.co.uk/...tegoryID=624&gclid=CPeqzLyw4KECFc2S3wodr323Kw
:thumb:


----------



## ads2k

I've just read this whole thread and looking at the pictures at the start I felt physically sick :wall:, really really sorry for you and the mrs's. I hope the cars gets sorted quickly and the dumb **** bint gets her just deserves.

Not meaning to make you think about the repair, but do the panels have to be dipped and coated to prevent any of the paint stripper 'coming' back ? Doesn't it cause problems if not fully cleaned properly. Hopefully the bodyshop concerned is good enough to be able to sort this out for you 'first' time :thumb:.


----------



## alxg

Just had a chance to read through after a brief look last night - the PM I sent still applies though if it will be any use, though it appears to be an isolated incident.
I would say go for the police/charging route as this is the "right thing to do by the law", but wouldn't hold out much hope for a happy ending - if the scrubber lowlife was charged, it wouldn't hinder her getting a job as I bet she has no intention of having one anyway! such is the state of society. 
Now I would _say_ the above, but what I would actually _do_ might be different......:devil:

A real shame such a lovely looking motor was spoiled there, but as said, you can now hopefully get a top job done on the respray and finally enjoy the car.


----------



## Igloo

ianFRST said:


> well, thats just shocking!!
> 
> like you say, hope the police act on your reports, and she gets whats coming to her!! a MASSIVE bill, and some psychological help, the stupid bint!!


I had my car window smashed and things stolen, I had just waxed the car and left it on the road for the night (I hadn't touched it) when i came the next day there was hand prints all over the car in the wax, they said they were probably mine, And refused to take them to investigate it properly. I said that they weren't, But you can have mine incase they are so you can still see who's the other ones belong to. The police came out the next day to look and take these after it'd been the Autoglass, the VW dealer and i'd been around the car and cleaned up the glass so they were long gone...

Police in this country are useless. Next time, I'm going out there, and holding them down until they arrive. If i get done for anything then so be it, Atleast the real crims will be getting their just deserts too!


----------



## Alex_225

When it comes to car crime like this the Police are hopeless in my opinion. Not the officers themselves but the restrictions they're under. 

Friend of mind was a SOCO for the Met and was told that they don't attend car crimes because they have more important jobs to attend. 

What's frustrating is that their attitude is that you have insurance so use it. All very well when you end up paying more and the nasty w*nkers that do the damage/theft get away with it!!


----------



## DetailMyCar

Firstly i would get her name & address taken off here dude, if her or any of her "mates" search for her name this forum will pop up pretty quick, and obviously this whole thread.

I felt physically sick looking at those pics though, and can only imagine how you must have felt! At least you know who's to blame though, and hopefully measures can be put in place to stop it happening again (Just depends how this case goes though) - Knowing what kind of scum are out there, they'll be on the look out for your freshly painted car should this all turn really nasty.

I know how i felt when my car was keyed, not knowing who did it or why so at least you haven't got that keeping you awake at night - Just be really careful now - As you say, you're being dragged in to a stupid girls fight that you really had no intention of doing - the last thing you want is to make matters worse and make enemies of her scummy mates as these kind of classless f**kwits have no fear of the police or you for that matter so wouldn't care if they did over your car again...

Hope you get the car all sorted though, and hope the Police manage to string her up!


----------



## Y15HAL

Haven't seen the pics as they're blocked at work, but this is a sad story! 

I hate people like this!! Does my nut in!! 

Good luck with getting it all sorted mate! and good luck with the boys in blue! I've got nowhere with them in the past!!!


----------



## big ben

shocking, hope you get it sorted bud


----------



## PaulN

Sh*t the Bed!

What a complete mare! Do everything by the book leave it at that.

Couple of years later...... who knows what might happen to her.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## 80skid

Thats gutting, such a lovely well kept car, I really feel for you there mate, at least you can take some peace from the fact it was mistaken identity and the fact youve found the culprit, I know that wont fix your car but theres nothing worse than not knowing and having your mind race about it 24/7, I hope you get it sorted to your satisfaction.


----------



## Planet Man

hudson0804 said:


> But i do know of an aweful revenge - if you were feeling vindictive.... http://www.crabrevenge.com/ - go for the red ackage... ***** wont know whats hit her.
> John.


Saw this on J.Ross show:doublesho

As it appears to be reasonably treatable I think she deserves this at the very least:devil:


----------



## outcastjack

I have a friend from Baveria who was saying the arrest rate for this sort of crime there (not sure about the rest of Germany) was about 95% here is is lower than 5%


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

that is horrendous damage!, PM me her address so I know where to ahem... avoid...

where in Rotherham are you from?

hope you can get it all sorted and make the stupid tramp pay for the damage caused!


----------



## fozzy

TurbochargedJJ said:


> that is horrendous damage!, PM me her address so I know where to ahem... avoid...
> 
> where in Rotherham are you from?
> 
> hope you can get it all sorted and make the stupid tramp pay for the damage caused!


From Greasbrough matey Posted the Addy already but Ops removed it must be to harsh to name and shame the princess.

Had the police here for 2 hrs this afternoon, told them the story, showed them the facts and timeline of events that we've managed to put together, with all the contacts and details of those involved willing to come forward. This included the names, addresses and telephone numbers of 6 people this girl had spoke to regarding her plans both prior and post deed.

Apparently even if they have no physical evidence of the event, the fact she spoke to people and offered financial reward is classed as intent to commit, that alone is punishable by law. I was also informed, just because a police investigation is underway there's no reason a civil investigation by the insurers cannot also run at the same time, pointing out the evidence needed for a civil win would be far less than a criminal court case.

One of the statements they came out with I found a little disturbing to be honest, although it works in my benefit, the fact that my occupation is a teacher ergo a professional in the community, my word will be taken more seriously than most. What kind of a statement is that, BIGGOTS!

So now I'm waiting for the insurance underwriters to call me back so I can pass on the same information the police have been given and see where they go from there.


----------



## fozzy

Just wanted to add, I cannot believe the amount of support and kind words I have received from the DW community, it has restored my faith in community, as I was beginning to think that there was more of *THEM* than there are of *US*, (although I wouldn't like to put it to a count, there probably is)
SO anyway thank you so much for doing what you all do, You've even brought a tear to my wife's eyes, along with a smile (Crab revenge..... absolute classic) I Still can't believe she's been reading DW threads, she may even take up the TBM of washing when we get him back :doublesho

We'll keep everyone posted on events as they occur

thank you all, and we really mean that!

Steve and Michelle 
(Rotherham)


----------



## ianking

Fozzy
good news the police have visited and taken the details etc. Hopefully they act upon this and persue it.
I wouldnt say that their statement was biggoted as such, its just a fact of life that you in a responsible postion as an educator will have your say taken more seriously than a low life who carries out this sort of act. I certainly would believe you over them, thats for sure.


----------



## JoeNobody

fozzy said:


> One of the statements they came out with I found a little disturbing to be honest, although it works in my benefit, the fact that my occupation is a teacher ergo a professional in the community, my word will be taken more seriously than most. What kind of a statement is that, BIGGOTS!


Don't let it bother you (not sure why it would anyway). With teaching such a respected profession it just means you're considered to be less likely to lie about this.


----------



## spitfire

fozzy said:


> Just wanted to add, I cannot believe the amount of support and kind words I have received from the DW community, it has restored my faith in community, as I was beginning to think that there was more of *THEM* than there are of *US*, (although I wouldn't like to put it to a count, there probably is)
> SO anyway thank you so much for doing what you all do, You've even brought a tear to my wife's eyes, along with a smile (Crab revenge..... absolute classic) I Still can't believe she's been reading DW threads, she may even take up the TBM of washing when we get him back :doublesho
> 
> We'll keep everyone posted on events as they occur
> 
> thank you all, and we really mean that!
> 
> Steve and Michelle
> (Rotherham)


Good luck with it all fozzy. Bad people see someone with something new and think it's ok to steal it or damage it (jelousy). Little do they think of how long it's taken or the sacrifices it's taken for that person to be able to afford that item. I like to think I have a very nice car, but people don't know it's taken me 31 years of work to get to this point in life where I can *just* afford it. I hope you get the car sorted to your satisfaction and you get to enjoy it properly again as soon as possible.


----------



## johnnyguitar

fozzy said:


> ...the fact that my occupation is a teacher ergo a professional in the community, my word will be taken more seriously than most....


Sad but true, but works in your favour so I'd go with it!
Hope you get this sorted quickly, would it be safe to assume that if your insurers pursued a civil claim, they would get their money back at 50p per week until the debt is paid?


----------



## raeno

Just seen this thread. Sounds like you've come a long way in a short space of time (from anger to acceptance). I'm happy you have the culprits @ hand & hopefully you wont loose out financially. My girlfriend is undergoing a similar problem currently. She parks her car @ the local train station & commutes into Manchester. One night she returned to her car & the Ariel was missing - so I replaced it. This happened 4 times (yes 4!). I then opted for an internal Ariel (running along the inside of the windscreen) & capped the existing hole. Their attentions then shifted to her wing mirrors, kicking one off completely. £250 was the cost of a new unit, along with spraying & fitting etc. After that they attempted to rip off her wiper blades but they failed & just bent metalwork that support them (I bent them back in2 shape, very very carefully). Luckily I only live 5mins walk from the Train Station (I dont live with my GF) so we both decided it would be best to park @ my house & have a daily stroll to the station. We both thought this would cure the problem but a couple of weeks ago she returned to her car to find beetroot (yes BEETROOT!) all over her bonnet, roof, windscreen etc. WFT!? I cant think of anyone with a reason to target her, unless there are things I dont know.....................................? Since the beetroot I've set up my digicam to act as security camera, but no further vandalism has occurred (thank god)


----------



## fozzy

johnnyguitar said:


> Sad but true, but works in your favour so I'd go with it!
> Hope you get this sorted quickly, would it be safe to assume that if your insurers pursued a civil claim, they would get their money back at 50p per week until the debt is paid?


To be honest mate, anyway to make her pay would be good to me. At least having someone to claim from wouldn't be as bad for our insurance next year (I hope)


----------



## fozzy

raeno said:


> Just seen this thread. Sounds like you've come a long way in a short space of time (from anger to acceptance). I'm happy you have the culprits @ hand & hopefully you wont loose out financially. My girlfriend is undergoing a similar problem currently. She parks her car @ the local train station & commutes into Manchester. One night she returned to her car & the Ariel was missing - so I replaced it. This happened 4 times (yes 4!). I then opted for an internal Ariel (running along the inside of the windscreen) & capped the existing hole. Their attentions then shifted to her wing mirrors, kicking one off completely. £250 was the cost of a new unit, along with spraying & fitting etc. After that they attempted to rip off her wiper blades but they failed & just bent metalwork that support them (I bent them back in2 shape, very very carefully). Luckily I only live 5mins walk from the Train Station (I dont live with my GF) so we both decided it would be best to park @ my house & have a daily stroll to the station. We both thought this would cure the problem but a couple of weeks ago she returned to her car to find beetroot (yes BEETROOT!) all over her bonnet, roof, windscreen etc. WFT!? I cant think of anyone with a reason to target her, unless there are things I dont know.....................................? Since the beetroot I've set up my digicam to act as security camera, but no further vandalism has occurred (thank god)


It has made it easier to swallow finding out it wasn't just a random act from idiots, finding the culprit has been the icing on the cake for me. On a downside my daughter through mixing with these types of people has brought this into my home, now thats something I'm really struggling with at the moment.


----------



## neilb62

I'm sorry, but the do-gooders of the world can go and  themselves over something like this.
A car is the second most expensive thing most of us will ever buy and the punishment really should fit the crime when they catch them.
At the moment I can't think of one reason not to cut their  hands off....


----------



## chunkytfg

fozzy said:


> It has made it easier to swallow finding out it wasn't just a random act from idiots, finding the culprit has been the icing on the cake for me. On a downside my daughter through mixing with these types of people has brought this into my home, now thats something I'm really struggling with at the moment.


If it was my daughter she would currently be handcuffed to her bedroom radiator with instructions to never expect to see the light of day again if she even so much as sighs let alone complains


----------



## outcastjack

neilb62 said:


> I'm sorry, but the do-gooders of the world can go and  themselves over something like this.
> A car is the second most expensive thing most of us will ever buy and the punishment really should fit the crime when they catch them.
> At the moment I can't think of one reason not to cut their  hands off....


paper work and the risk of spreading HIV or TB etc


----------



## cotter

Good to hear the police sound to be taking it seriously, even if you've had to do all the legwork for them. Fingers crossed for a positive outcome


----------



## Spuj

Glad to hear that the police are getting involved and that there might be light at the end of the tunnel!

All the best to you and your wife


----------



## Strothow

Dump them in an acid bath. End.


----------



## Pinky

I am so sorry you have had to go through this due to this bi*ch.
I am sure you may be able to claim off their house insurance if you can prove she caused the damage .
My friends fathers car got damaged when a youth pushed over a crash barrier and was told he could claim off the persons family as they were still technically under their parents control think he was 17 at the time , It may be a good idea to look into this maybe through your car insurance co or ask a solicitor .
Please let us know if you do and what the advice is .if you can be bothered after doing all the detective work.


----------



## Buck

fozzy said:


> From Greasbrough matey Posted the Addy already but Ops removed it must be to harsh to name and shame the princess.
> 
> Had the police here for 2 hrs this afternoon, told them the story, showed them the facts and timeline of events that we've managed to put together, with all the contacts and details of those involved willing to come forward. This included the names, addresses and telephone numbers of 6 people this girl had spoke to regarding her plans both prior and post deed.
> 
> Apparently even if they have no physical evidence of the event, the fact she spoke to people and offered financial reward is classed as intent to commit, that alone is punishable by law. I was also informed, just because a police investigation is underway there's no reason a civil investigation by the insurers cannot also run at the same time, pointing out the evidence needed for a civil win would be far less than a criminal court case.
> 
> One of the statements they came out with I found a little disturbing to be honest, although it works in my benefit, the fact that my occupation is a teacher ergo a professional in the community, my word will be taken more seriously than most. What kind of a statement is that, BIGGOTS!
> 
> So now I'm waiting for the insurance underwriters to call me back so I can pass on the same information the police have been given and see where they go from there.


Let's hope you can get this sroted quickly an at 24 she needs sorting out too - I thought originally she was an acne-ridden teenager - at 24 she deserves evrything and more.

Fingers crossed for you (and the car!)


----------



## wylie coyote

Pinky said:


> I am so sorry you have had to go through this due to this bi*ch.
> I am sure you may be able to claim off their house insurance if you can prove she caused the damage .
> My friends fathers car got damaged when a youth pushed over a crash barrier and was told he could claim off the persons family as they were still technically under their parents control think he was 17 at the time , It may be a good idea to look into this maybe through your car insurance co or ask a solicitor .
> Please let us know if you do and what the advice is .if you can be bothered after doing all the detective work.


Or if not, she might have to pay something from her benefits if you were successful. She certainly deserves a criminal record at least

It was a stupid and vindictive act, whoever the intended victim was. The fact you were a totally innocent party just makes it more difficult to understand.:wall:


----------



## Alex_225

Good to hear you might get some results from this. 

Fingers crossed for you both mate.


----------



## fozzy

Quotes in for the repair work.

I'll list the breakdown later but am at work 

£5300 + VAT

WTF!!


----------



## Y15HAL

fozzy said:


> Quotes in for the repair work.
> 
> I'll list the breakdown later but am at work
> 
> £5300 + VAT
> 
> WTF!!


DAMN!!! i'm assuming thats from main dealer!! MADNESS!!!! :doublesho


----------



## chunkytfg

fozzy said:


> Quotes in for the repair work.
> 
> I'll list the breakdown later but am at work
> 
> £5300 + VAT
> 
> WTF!!


I would assume most of that is labour? IIRC the pamels will need stripping completely bare and washing somehow to ensure the paint stripper is fully removed or the new paint will eventually bubble up again:wall:


----------



## ppuaar

all i can say is mate i kno exactly how you feel F*cking [email protected] lol happened to me a couple of weeksw ago keyed and smashed my wing mirror and snapped my wipers off. was not a happy chappy. jus really grinds my gears because i look after my car as do you and everyone on here and all it takes is some **** chav to say oh this will be funny haha 

hope you get it sorted soon. its a beaut lol you goin through insurance buddy ?


----------



## fozzy

ppuaar said:


> all i can say is mate i kno exactly how you feel F*cking [email protected] lol happened to me a couple of weeksw ago keyed and smashed my wing mirror and snapped my wipers off. was not a happy chappy. jus really grinds my gears because i look after my car as do you and everyone on here and all it takes is some **** chav to say oh this will be funny haha
> 
> hope you get it sorted soon. its a beaut lol you goin through insurance buddy ?


I certainly am going through the Insurance, luckily even if it doubles the premium we're still at the age where it would be under £500

so heres the list of what needs replacing not dully complete but*I'll try to remember most of it:
4x wheel arches
1x complete cooper works body kit
2x 18" wheels
1x chrome petrol cap and surround
1x passenger side front glass + rubber seal
2x side scuttles + indicators
1x rear light cluster
2x rear light surrounds

and various other bits of trim, chromline etc
1x drivers side front glass + rubber seal

1x complete bare metal respray

price including VAT £6300.


----------



## ads2k

fozzy said:


> I certainly am going through the Insurance, luckily even if it doubles the premium we're still at the age where it would be under £500
> 
> so heres the list of what needs replacing not dully complete but*I'll try to remember most of it:
> 4x wheel arches
> 1x complete cooper works body kit
> 2x 18" wheels
> 1x chrome petrol cap and surround
> 1x passenger side front glass + rubber seal
> 2x side scuttles + indicators
> 1x rear light cluster
> 2x rear light surrounds
> 
> and various other bits of trim, chromline etc
> 1x drivers side front glass + rubber seal
> 
> 1x complete bare metal respray
> 
> price including VAT £6300.


Ouch :doublesho.....

How come only 2 wheels, surely you can ask nicely to get 4 new ones .


----------



## mattykhz

Don't forget things like decals for roof etc....


----------



## -tom-

ouch


----------



## c928jon

to be honest, £6300 doesn't sound enough to do that properly. If that had happened to me, i'd not accept anything less than a glass out respray. I'd let the body shop quoting know that I was super picky, wouldn't accept paint lines, any trim or rubbers reusing, etc.

If you get the cost of repair upped, the insurance co may go for beyond economical repair, then go shopping for a new one. Even with the best body shop in the world, that will never feel the same to you again.

I'm sharing your tears and at times like this I think we should bring back the stocks for people who do things like this. My deepest sympathy


----------



## pee

omfg i feel sick just looking at those pics there are some proper idiots out there.


----------



## alexf

that is just despicable, what a horrible thing to happen, I can't imagine how heart broken you were. 

It just makes you think this is a sad, jealous world we live in. 

Someone dropped a rock on my car this week from a bridge which dented the bonnet and wing and I was quite upset, but seeing that has given me a new perspective. Jeez, absolute scum


----------



## fozzy

they know how picky I am already beleive me, all the rubber that's contaminated will be replaced wichita actually just leaves the door seals, so I would presume the glass would be out?? I'll call tomorrow to check. as for the wheels is this something I should go for? as they are floorless apart from the damage on 2of them caused by the chemical. 
decals are Included in the quote, although I never really liked the blackjack on the roof so it was comming of anway, with a visit soon after to mini pirate to get a set of matt black shelby stripes.
He also said it would take around 3 weeks to complete as the metal would need to treated to stop chemical reaction returning, anyone know if this timescale sounds about right? I well out of my depth, only just started making progress with my DA never mind chemical stripping

on a more positive note, the guy in charge checked out DW after wondering what the sticker was In my rear window, he must be ****ting himself now, which can only be a good thing. 

cheers

steve


----------



## Greeners1965

Really gutted that someone can destroy someones property like this...

Does the girl in question know that shes done the wrong car yet ?


----------



## fozzy

Not sure as yet, the bobby's are due to ring us either tonight or tomorrow, but who knows, not that I think she'd lose any sleep over it.


----------



## paulmc08

fozzy said:


> they know how picky I am already beleive me, all the rubber that's contaminated will be replaced wichita actually just leaves the door seals, so I would presume the glass would be out?? I'll call tomorrow to check. as for the wheels is this something I should go for? as they are floorless apart from the damage on 2of them caused by the chemical.
> decals are Included in the quote, although I never really liked the blackjack on the roof so it was comming of anway, with a visit soon after to mini pirate to get a set of matt black shelby stripes.
> He also said it would take around 3 weeks to complete as the metal would need to treated to stop chemical reaction returning, anyone know if this timescale sounds about right? I well out of my depth, only just started making progress with my DA never mind chemical stripping
> 
> on a more positive note, the guy in charge checked out DW after wondering what the sticker was In my rear window, he must be ****ting himself now, which can only be a good thing.
> 
> cheers
> 
> steve


well Steve,the bodyshop owner will deffinately know now, that nothing short of as new condition will be acceptable,now he know's DW member's are going to be keeping a close eye,everytime i read through this thread it makes my blood boil,but hopefully thing's start looking up for you,all the best fella:thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Nly just seen this thread. Terrible situation your in . Hope the girl gets a sense of the shame she has brought on her self but I doubt it. Hope you get to a poitive outcome and you can get some sort of closure on this. Got my car keyed twice in six months. Part of me tried not to get too upset as that is their aim. Difficult tho. Hope your misses is ok too. 

Best wishes


----------



## T10HJP

:doublesho I have just sat here and read through the whole 14 pages of comments!
I really feel for you mate! I would be in tears if my pride and joy endured the same as yours! Just hope that that b***h gets what she deserves! Although, I would try and let the authorities deal with it (it may take a while). The way the stupid law works these days, if you even touch her, you will more than likely be in more trouble than her!

Paulie..


----------



## Leemack

Omg

Forst thing i was going to ask is "Have you upset someone?" But you answered that already.

Not missing a panel is the old trick of revenge so that you need a full respray 

Sorry to see this on your pride and joy mate


----------



## Ross

Disgusting,this kind of thing makes my blood boil.It must be jealously because you have a nice car some little scumbag wants to take it out on you car:wall:
IF it happened to my car my temper really would explode:devil:
I hope you get it sorted and fit a Camera with a Machine gun and that should keep the lowlife at bay:thumb:


----------



## DaveS

Sorry to see this fella, i had the word Cun* keyed into my drivers door not long ago - turns out it was my girlfriends ex boyfriend - haven't seen him yet but he owes me a fair amount of money for the respray! 

Have you been called about what's happening with the girl yet? I hope the wounds aren't hurting as bad as when it first happened but i don't understand peoples mindless acts of vandilism, can't have anything nice these days without people having a poke - your car looked stunning before hand and hopefully once you get it back it'll look just as good. 

I personally wouldn't want my car back after that sort of thing happening to it.

Hope you get it sorted


----------



## fozzy

I can't believe how many of you have posted on here with your own tales of having your cars vandalised by random scroats, it sounds like this sort of thing is happening way to often. Maybe if the punishment the police were allowed to dish out actually fitted the crime it would at least act as some sort of deterrent, take their hands off maybe? One at a time obviously.


----------



## Veracocha

Been reading this thread for days now and it's interesting how it's turning out. Obviously getted for you and your wife but strangely there must be a sort of "relief" that it wasn't through anything that you had done. Knowing why surely offers you some closure and hopefully you can put all this behind you without worrying about further attacks. Green eyed monster is a horrible thing and hard to control. When my daughter grows up I will not only vet prospective suiters but also get some history about their exe's.


----------



## DaveS

fozzy said:


> I can't believe how many of you have posted on here with your own tales of having your cars vandalised by random scroats, it sounds like this sort of thing is happening way to often. *Maybe if the punishment the police were allowed to dish out actually fitted the crime it would at least act as some sort of deterrent, take their hands off maybe*? One at a time obviously.


Couldn't agree more, all they gave me was the usual crime number - i'min a dilema, my mate got told by the bloke himself he did it and am not sure whether to go the police and see if they can prove it or go about my business.

Either way, best of luck with your situation, hope it all gets sorted what goes around comes around, karma and all that


----------



## J1ODY A

I've just read this whole thread - glad it's getting sorted, both the car & culprit.

I had a car stereo stolen once, was woken by a neighbour at 3am who heard something... I was driving around the streets like a mad man looking for who did it but never found them. Would hate to think what I'd do if I were in your shoes having her name & address!!!!


----------



## adseybear

Just read this whole thing.

Absolutely gutted for you, but at least you have a bit of reassurance knowing you've not pi**ed someone off, and they're out for you.

Hope it all gets sorted for you, and the bodyshop does a good job


----------



## giblet

Just read this from start to finish. Gutted over what happened but atleast you have the details of the scumbag. Hopefully the law wont be too soft on her!


----------



## Danno1975

fozzy said:


> Thats what I've come up with too, but we really are the quietest couple in the world, we go to work, come home and enjoy life. .


Mate sometimes thats enought for some wierdo's, first house we had (we were V young) we bent over backward to be nice, quite and freindly and one of our freindly neibours repaid us by slashing our cars tires and keying the paint till I caught him doing it.

We were'nt so freindly after that :devil:

So sorry what a nightmare


----------



## T25DOC

Holly s***.........just read this from start to finish......
Little girls trying to act big.....I'm gutted for you mate - this girl clearly has a few brain cells missing....don't be too hard on your daughter though - at the end of the day it was the motor that was damaged and not her - hear too many horror stories these days for things far less worse.....
I hope it gets all put back as you want it - 3weeks seems a fair turn around....but I would also be tempted to try other body shops....but end of day depends how much time you want to have to spend on it....
All the best pal
Doc


----------



## dooka

starts with wan and ends in kers..


----------



## balz

really feel for you m8.


----------



## Dipesh

That's terrible fozzy! My thoughts are with you!

If it was mine, I'd get the expensivest quote as possible and try to get them to write it off unless you have 110% faith in your bodyshop.


----------



## orienteer

Fozzy :wave:
Glad to hear the forum have been a source of support, there is a massive amount of knowledge and experience across the community that won't fix the damage but will be there with you :thumb:

Shame revenge isn't legal 

Fingers crossed the wee motor gets sorted for you.

Regards, Ian


----------



## Guest

Im speechless. T


----------



## Knight Rider

Sheeesus :doublesho

Feel for you.

Had this happened to a mate before, he had TPF&T so payed fr a respray and prepped himself, think it was about 2k, poor git though, a few months later he could start to see where the paint stripper was coming through!

Hope she gets her just desserts.


----------



## mickyplum

christ on a bike :doublesho

just read through this and i really hope it resolves itself for you and your missus and i hope the scroaty chav bint gets her commupence at some point.was absolutely gutted for you when i saw the pictures,makes my blood boil that some pikey slapper thinks she can do something like this and get away with it 
keep us updated and good luck to you and your wife
cheers,mick


----------



## [email protected]

Christ almighty!!!!!

****ing scumbags!!!!!!!!!!!!

How could anybody be so cruel!!!! They want hanging mate!!

I feel your pain!

Mark


----------



## prolfe

Made me feel sick when I saw the piccies.

Good news about finding out who it was. I suspect most of the time people would be none the wiser. And must also put your minds at rest knowing that you still live in a nice area.

The worst bit now will be the wait until your little black number is home.

Good luck anyhoos.


----------



## spinksy1161

sorry to see what they have done to your beautiful mini mate, 
i know exactly how you feel mate i was at work in a small village and exactly the same every panel had been paint stripped all of it, i had somebody walking their dog come and tell me when i was at work my nearly new megane, my pride and joy as i was only 20 n saved for a few years for it. 
I felt so angry because i never found out who did it and neither did the police as no proof was found at all... i am still and was gutted mate. 
hope you find out who did it and you get another goodlooking mini.


----------



## fozzy

thanks again for all the comments that keep coming guys, especially as people like [email protected] autobrite are going through their own nightmares at the minute. It means so much to me and mine.

No news to speak of today, garage is still waiting on the go ahead from the insurance to commence the work, spoke to both of them today (garage and insurance) to speed things up but apparently it takes time to go through the motions. 
Also called the police today as since their initial callout last thursdAy , we've heard nothing. I was informed an officer was given the case last Friday and it's normal for them to contact us within 48hrs, I reminded the bobby lady that 48 hrs was up on Sunday so asked why? after her trying to fob me off with bulls*** I inquired as to the complaints procedure and how to get the ball rolling. Strangley enough her attitude changed and we've been promised a visit at 9pm tonight!! I wouldn't mind, but we did all the detective work! doesn't bode well does it 

thanks again

steve n michelle


----------



## fozzy

finally some light on the horizon, just recieved an email to say the works been authorised by the insurance, 9 pm, must be workin overtime


----------



## Indi

fozzy said:


> finally some light on the horizon, just recieved an email to say the works been authorised by the insurance, 9 pm, must be workin overtime


Thats great news mate,,
She will soon be back where she belongs,


----------



## fozzy

Indi said:


> Thats great news mate,,
> She will soon be back where she belongs,


He better, there's only so many times I can take been seen ina bright yellow 107 1 litre and keep my manly kudos in tact. this courtesy car is killing me


----------



## Mullins

fozzy said:


> thanks again for all the comments that keep coming guys, especially as people like [email protected] autobrite are going through their own nightmares at the minute. It means so much to me and mine.
> 
> No news to speak of today, garage is still waiting on the go ahead from the insurance to commence the work, spoke to both of them today (garage and insurance) to speed things up but apparently it takes time to go through the motions.
> Also called the police today as since their initial callout last thursdAy , we've heard nothing. I was informed an officer was given the case last Friday and it's normal for them to contact us within 48hrs, I reminded the bobby lady that 48 hrs was up on Sunday so asked why? after her trying to fob me off with bulls*** I inquired as to the complaints procedure and how to get the ball rolling. Strangley enough her attitude changed and we've been promised a visit at 9pm tonight!! I wouldn't mind, but we did all the detective work! doesn't bode well does it
> 
> thanks again
> 
> steve n michelle


The police may be good or bad, i/we dont know how they are run and how their hands are tied but i think they are a sack of ****e. Quick enough to pull me up for doing 36 in a 30 limit, but need them for a real offence and a claim number is all you will ever see.

My mrs family is from a very 'hard' estate around here, these buggers get off scott free, and thats IF the old bill press charges as they know the people will get away with it.

Last example on the estate that i know of, 24 year old gets arrsted for being pissed, told to pay £80 fine or go to court. He goeas to court at the tax payers expence and gets a 12 month conditional discharge:doublesho

Its win win for the crims, and lose lose for the tax payer, thats why they need to pull us up on petty speeding to top up the coffers for the ******s out there :thumb:

Just watch police action or whatever the programme is called, they get away with murder, if that was you or i we would be doing time. The police accountant would rub his hands together if one of us was caught driving at over 100 mph while pissed, on drugs, in a stolen car and assaulting the rozzers, they get community service and a slap on the wrists because the system knows they will never pay a fine.

/rant off :lol:


----------



## Maggi200

fozzy said:


> thanks again for all the comments that keep coming guys, especially as people like [email protected] autobrite are going through their own nightmares at the minute. It means so much to me and mine.
> 
> No news to speak of today, garage is still waiting on the go ahead from the insurance to commence the work, spoke to both of them today (garage and insurance) to speed things up but apparently it takes time to go through the motions.
> Also called the police today as since their initial callout last thursdAy , we've heard nothing. I was informed an officer was given the case last Friday and it's normal for them to contact us within 48hrs, I reminded the bobby lady that 48 hrs was up on Sunday so asked why? after her trying to fob me off with bulls*** I inquired as to the complaints procedure and how to get the ball rolling. Strangley enough her attitude changed and we've been promised a visit at 9pm tonight!! I wouldn't mind, but we did all the detective work! doesn't bode well does it
> 
> thanks again
> 
> steve n michelle


It will go slowly. We even had cctv which we took a copy and handed to the police. Took them over a month to contact us to ask how to play the disk :wall: my xbox 360 played it no problems as did every dvd player in the house actually, yet they couldn't

They told us when it happened no units were available to visit, my mum then said my dad was going out to murder someone. 3 cars and a dog unit turned up 5 mins later :lol: we found all the gear used in a bin down the road and "insufficient evidence" was found to charge those who commited the crime. I would be suprised if they did anything about this tbh, it's too much like hard work


----------



## fozzy

maggi112 said:


> It will go slowly. We even had cctv which we took a copy and handed to the police. Took them over a month to contact us to ask how to play the disk :wall: my xbox 360 played it no problems as did every dvd player in the house actually, yet they couldn't
> 
> They told us when it happened no units were available to visit, my mum then said my dad was going out to murder someone. 3 cars and a dog unit turned up 5 mins later :lol: we found all the gear used in a bin down the road and "insufficient evidence" was found to charge those who commited the crime. I would be suprised if they did anything about this tbh, it's too much like hard work


The too much like hard work rings true actually maggie, during a conversation about questioning one of those involved he actually used the phrase "It's not really worth it" . How do you respond to something like that? I was furious and have this morning started the complaints procedure against this idiot for his lack of interest and manner in what to us *is* a huge deal. According to this guys way of thinking, anyone can do anything to anyone else and there's no way of policing it, so if that is truly the case, why do we pay them? and what exactly do these guys in blue do all day?
I realise there will be bobby's out there that take pride in their jobs, but jesus, i didn't speak to one of those!! I suppose it makes it feel worse as we had just started coming to terms with the whole situation in a logically minded way, then this idiot comes out with this verbal diarrhea that did nothing other than inflame the whole situation.

Any ideas as to how I should proceed with this will be greatly received as I'm just about deflated now


----------



## zimzimmer

Sorry Fozzy I can't give any ideas how to proceed but that statement from the old bill just makes my blood boil. WHY is it not really worth it?. Because you can't be f**ked???? Because you can't be bothered wit the the paperwork??? It's criminal damage, vandalism and ruining your pride and joy. You can guarantee if it was his vehicle they would find the culprit in no time and punish them to the full extent of the law. God almighty what do you have to do to get some help!!! Phew, and now relax. Sorry mate you probably feel ten times worse than I do and I didn't mean to rant like that, but that is lazy policing.


----------



## Deeg

Just found this thread and I'm totally gutted for you mate.

Glad to hear the mini will be getting repaired and that it will be back to it's former glory.

Good luck with the fight withthe plod and getting the scumbag who did this to pay for it like the little scum B**CH deserves!


----------



## doyle369

Only read the first page, but how has eggs done that to the paintwork?


----------



## Gandi

doyle369 said:


> Only read the first page, but how has eggs done that to the paintwork?


Id read a few more pages before asking questions


----------



## Maggi200

fozzy said:


> The too much like hard work rings true actually maggie, during a conversation about questioning one of those involved he actually used the phrase "It's not really worth it" . How do you respond to something like that? I was furious and have this morning started the complaints procedure against this idiot for his lack of interest and manner in what to us *is* a huge deal. According to this guys way of thinking, anyone can do anything to anyone else and there's no way of policing it, so if that is truly the case, why do we pay them? and what exactly do these guys in blue do all day?
> I realise there will be bobby's out there that take pride in their jobs, but jesus, i didn't speak to one of those!! I suppose it makes it feel worse as we had just started coming to terms with the whole situation in a logically minded way, then this idiot comes out with this verbal diarrhea that did nothing other than inflame the whole situation.
> 
> Any ideas as to how I should proceed with this will be greatly received as I'm just about deflated now


Yup. We were told that if we had caught up with them the police would have had my dad arrested straight away, no hesitation. They tried arresting my mum for shouting "You B******s" out the window at them the SECOND time they did it! My mum would never do that in public, but it was 2am and they hadn't slept properly since the first time. Still don't now!

Unless you can kick up a storm with someone then you'll get nowhere. We had the pm involved who didn't care... BUT one of my a level teachers was on some council board that met with the local bobbies to discuss relevant issues etc and he got them to take our case seriously. We had almost given up by that point.

We had everything, the gloves, the bottles of paint stripper, the hats, the hoodies, even one of their shoes (when my mum shouted they bolted and threw the bottles and one lost a shoe, they dumped the rest in a bin). The police returned the result insufficient evidence and not enough forensic evidence to proceed. I don't personally believe they ever looked at the stuff tbh


----------



## eddiel34

Completely inexcusable. I'm really shocked at this.

I have just deleted a long diatribe about my opinions on the standards of the police but I could see it detracting from the main post.

All the best Fozzy, hope you get the results you are hoping for and a conviction.


----------



## RJH

I'm gutted for you, i just can't get my head around people doing stuff like this
Rich


----------



## fozzy

Quick update, 

Had a call from the Garage to say all the parts are now ordered, and my baby should be back with me on the 9th of june ...................... God I hope so this 107 is killing me


----------



## Adnoh

daaang! I feel for you mate, hope the f*****s who did this get whats coming to em.

can paint stripper can do that? looks like acid


----------



## fozzy

I didn't ask what it was to be honest, i think it's something called nitromorse (According to a few of the guys oon here) industrial paint stripper .


----------



## glymauto

fozzy said:


> I didn't ask what it was to be honest, i think it's something called nitromorse (According to a few of the guys oon here) industrial paint stripper .


Nitromors.....Buggering buggery fugging flip!!!

I use this stuff a lot. We buy it in 5Ltr tins. Its the next best thing to sulphuric acid. It will quite happily eat its way through wood and metal if left untreated.

The little cow knew what she was doing then


----------



## JordanTypeR

Gutted for you mate! A friend of mine had his Escort Cosworth done over a few years ago. He came out one morning to find every panel had been keyed down to the primer and all the seals and doors etc all superglued. Over £4k damage. Not a nice experience.


----------



## James_R

I've just trawled the whole thread fozzy.

Gutted to hear the story, but pleased the wheels are in motion and the repair has a completion date.

Best of luck to you in your case with the cops bringing the culprit to justice.
Hope they book her in for a while at Her Majestys pleasure and make her pay the full repair price!!


----------



## sunnylunn

no chance of that happening, they will probably send her on a painting course to barbados, scum like that get away with it, cops are only interested in easy targets, people who will pay a fine straight away so that their crime reduction figures look good. hope your happy with the repairs and you get it back to enjoy soon.


----------



## fozzy

sunnylunn said:


> no chance of that happening, they will probably send her on a painting course to barbados, scum like that get away with it, cops are only interested in easy targets, people who will pay a fine straight away so that their crime reduction figures look good. hope your happy with the repairs and you get it back to enjoy soon.


Blimey you must have met the copper I spoke too, lol

Had a TXT today from the garage to say..................... it's in the paint shop

Woohoooooooooo. Cant wait :argie::argie:


----------



## -tom-

on a plus side try and get up date pics off it going throw the stages from what she looks like to bare metal to full respray be good


----------



## fozzy

-tom- said:


> on a plus side try and get up date pics off it going throw the stages from what she looks like to bare metal to full respray be good


I thought about that Tom but to be honest, I don't think I want to see it in such a state


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

fozzy said:


> I thought about that Tom but to be honest, I don't think I want to see it in such a state


then let me know where it is and I'll go take some!:thumb:


----------



## fozzy

Just to keep you all updated, Received a call again from the garage to say the car is now in the refit shop after spraying, so i'm calling in to inspect the paint tomorrow before collection early next week. Taking my new torch and a couple of keen eyes with me. One's a mechanic that worked for Manor Motorsport until the middle of last year, and the other a sprayer that works for a VW dealer that knows how to paint 'Properly' and takes pride in his work. Sound like it'll be a sunny day too for the inspection so should make it easier to spot anything............

Wish me luck :thumb:


----------



## mickyplum

all the best fozzy,hope everything turns out ok


----------



## James_R

Fingers crossed for you fozzy.:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed

only just seen this

feel pretty sick. motherf***ers.

glad its getting/has been fixed

get pics up when its out


----------



## JCW85

I can't believe it fozzy you finally bought another MINI and someone (an adult at 24 yrs of age) would do this to your car to settle a dispute. Feel for you big time. 

I'm glad you persisted and did your detective work but by the sounds of things the boys in blue don't really care. Q. Why is it by going through the offical channels they get away with it but if you were to retaliate (which I'm not condoning) then you would come off worse!

On the bright side (I think) you only have to wait 5 more days for your car to be ready 

Chris


----------



## p3asa

Good luck Fozzy. Hopefully it will be above your expectations. 
Can I ask why you never put your car in to your mates VW garage where you would have been guaranteed of the finish? Don't they accept other makes of cars?


----------



## rgDetail

Just had a quick read through these pages, if someone hasn't said already - what goes around, comes around. I'm sure the dosey little disrespectful halfwitt who was responsible will, one way or another get their comeuppance. 

Such a shame this happened to you but at least it looks like things are on the up for you now. Hopefully you will never have to experience that ever again!


----------



## ads2k

Hope it checks out fine matey :thumb:, my fingers are double crossed they have done a good job.


----------



## fozzy

JCW85 said:


> I can't believe it fozzy you finally bought another MINI and someone (an adult at 24 yrs of age) would do this to your car to settle a dispute. Feel for you big time.
> 
> I'm glad you persisted and did your detective work but by the sounds of things the boys in blue don't really care. Q. Why is it by going through the offical channels they get away with it but if you were to retaliate (which I'm not condoning) then you would come off worse!
> 
> On the bright side (I think) you only have to wait 5 more days for your car to be ready
> 
> Chris


I'm more angry at the police now than the people that did it, well almost. it seems every time i speak to them regarding the crime, they ask me how they should proceed, wtf. If I was a police officer then I would strive to be the best at my job that I could possibly be, as I do now in my chosen profession, but for christ's sake, the bobby's I speak to really don't give a sh*t, everything really is to much trouble and there doesn't seem to be a any way to get them interested in bringing this to a successful conclusion. I have started the complaints procedure,but it appears that a closure of ranks is inevitable, so looks like I'll have to contact some outside governing body to take it further, just unsure of where to start.

But, after all that whining, We're so looking forward to getting our baby back, because we only had it for 3 weeks we really have forgot what it was like to possess our dream car, it feels like christmas is coming all over again, lol

Thanks again for all the amazing kind words guys, just checked the figures on this post, OMG almost 13000 views, I even had an email from photo bucket to say I've used this months 10Gig of bandwidth, thats some serious viewing. as soon as we get him back it'll be in the showroom having the detailing of it's life :buffer:

thanks again

Steve & Michelle ( the fozzys)


----------



## fozzy

p3asa said:


> Good luck Fozzy. Hopefully it will be above your expectations.
> Can I ask why you never put your car in to your mates VW garage where you would have been guaranteed of the finish? Don't they accept other makes of cars?


yep they certainly do except all makes, it was just logistics really. he works just outside Donnington and commutes daily 50 miles from me And also I wanted it off the road the day it happened and they were booked for 3 weeks solid so it really was a no go option, pretty crappy really!


----------



## PIT

Just read this and made me angry.


----------



## GeeTeeEye

I was in shock first, then pretty pissed of at how someone could do this. I hope you get your car back all sorted soon.


----------



## Mullins

When you get it back i would like to see some before and afters....befoore as when she was all detailed, and after being just got her back after the paint job, would be nice to see how well they did it, so dont forget a load of pics before you go over it yourself :thumb:


----------



## fozzy

Right, so hopefully this will be the last post on this (regarding the car anyway) As I had the call today and arranged collection for tomorrow morning at 09:00.

When we went to look over the car at the end of last week it hadn't been finished so there wasn't much to see really, so we just checked for overspray and left with a warning that we would be back with our Lenser torches once the car had been polished tomorrow
After speaking to my paint buddy who had a VERY in-depth conversation regarding the prep work with the garage man I felt quiet positive about the outcome as he seemed to have ticked all the right boxes in treating the bodywork etc to avoid any return issues, and every rubber seal on windows and doors has been replaced along with the chrome trim around the middle, indicators, rear lights, one headlight blah blah.. I'll post the full list when I get it tomorrow.


So now my question for you guys. Hopefully the paint will be immaculate and won't need anything doing (yeah right) But how long should it be left before applying an LSP or WAX ? and, or, 'IF' slight correction is needed to get it to my standards (Like it was before it went in) what sort of curing time will the fresh paint need?
And lastly as I don't have a paint gauge, I'm presuming the paint will be 'Much' thicker than it was, so will the clear coat be thicker too? or is there anything I should be aware of?

wow, never asked so many questions:doublesho

thanks again


steve


----------



## Greg_VXR

Hi mate really sorry to hear about this i had a similar scenario about a month ago when someone keyed every panel on my car resulting in a respray!

From my experience i shall try and answer some of the above questions for you.

1) The place i got mine reprayed done a good job on the spray however, basically sprayers dont have any machine polishing skills so when i got it back it looked good but the minute it was under the halogens it was like swirl city compared to what i was used to! Now i hit this with 106fa and a sfx-3 polishing pad which took out about 90% of the swirls so a step up in pad should fully correct this. Depending on the job your sprayer does it probably will need some correcting to what level i cant say

2) For the curing time i have always been told that you can polish right away as this is what the sprayer will do but allow between 4-6 weeks before applying the wax so the paint can gas

3) My average paint depth was about 150 before i had it sprayed and when i got it back i was seeing levels of around 400 the lowest where it had been sprayed was 220 so yes the paint depth will be far higher than out the factory. 

One more thing when i got my car back and polished it up etc the reflections arent as crisp as before and when i asked about this i was told that it is due to the paint not being sprayed by a machine so it is not as essentially level as it would be out the factory therefore the reflections arent as crisp

Post up on here about a ptg am sure some1 around your area would let you go to their house or something and take readings with it as this is what i done

Hope some of this information helps you out mate
Regards Greg


----------



## jonezy

****ing skanky bastids....


----------



## Jim_964

Glad to hear it's all sorted now, hope it turns out to be up to the standards you're looking for.

I also get to pick my car up from the paintshop tomorrow so had been reading up on the various threads regarding when to apply wax and as Greg has said above it seems the general opinion is you can polish straight away but give it 4 weeks or so to let everything fully cure before applying a wax or sealant.

Best of luck for tomorrow!


----------



## fozzy

Jim_964 said:


> Glad to hear it's all sorted now, hope it turns out to be up to the standards you're looking for.
> 
> I also get to pick my car up from the paintshop tomorrow so had been reading up on the various threads regarding when to apply wax and as Greg has said above it seems the general opinion is you can polish straight away but give it 4 weeks or so to let everything fully cure before applying a wax or sealant.
> 
> Best of luck for tomorrow!


thanks mate you too


----------



## boyasaka

nuttynats said:


> yes but it's so true, or they mght have been eating a doughnut somewhere !! Let us know how you get on !!


They will have been parked in asda , disabled pick up bay right outside the doors and they will have been inside looking through all the magazines in the mag and book isle ,, thats what they do at mine ,, took a photo of there car and of them inside reading mags , will email it to the local cheif and ask is that why you can never get a copper when u want one


----------



## fozzy

Greg_VXR said:


> Hi mate really sorry to hear about this i had a similar scenario about a month ago when someone keyed every panel on my car resulting in a respray!...................
> 
> Regards Greg


Cheers for this Greg,

I'm a little pis***d at the thought of not been able to achieve the same shine I could before, is there no way this is possible?


----------



## Greg_VXR

fozzy said:


> Cheers for this Greg,
> 
> I'm a little pis***d at the thought of not been able to achieve the same shine I could before, is there no way this is possible?


Am not to sure mate! Believe me it is still mega shiny and to a passer by etc then it looks awesome but me being me with ocd i can tell there is a slight difference in the clarity of the shine!

Just give it a good polish and see how you get on every car is different and every sprayer is different:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

orange peel might limit the shine you can get, however if it's a decent sprayer you shouldn't face that much of a problem.


----------



## Supercool

fozzy said:


> I'm a little pis***d at the thought of not been able to achieve the same shine I could before, is there no way this is possible?


Glad to hear everythings sorted now. I'm by no means an expert so not sure if this would work but maybe a full wet sand and polish just to even out the clearcoat?

Like this thread:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141365

Just a thought


----------



## fozzy

Supercool said:


> Glad to hear everythings sorted now. I'm by no means an expert so not sure if this would work but maybe a full wet sand and polish just to even out the clearcoat?
> 
> Like this thread:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141365
> 
> Just a thought


I've seen that threAd before, I can honestly see if that's what's needed............I'll be giving them a ring. I've only just mastered my DA so the thought of wet sanding my baby sends a cold shiver down my spine, lol.


----------



## Kev_mk3

so so so sorry for stupid pathetic little children not using there heads caused this. Shouldnt they step back and think "how did she afford a new mini?" before doing the deed as they may of clocked on that 1. She couldnt so its the parents car & 2. Its the parents car so leave it alone.

Bitter cow i hope she gets bummed dry and gets several STD's the little skank.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

...bring it along to the cafe meet on the 27th, ( there's a thread in northern meets iirc) post up asking steve from wath to bring his ptg along, sure he wouldn't mind!


----------



## fozzy

TurbochargedJJ said:


> ...bring it along to the cafe meet on the 27th, ( there's a thread in northern meets iirc) post up asking steve from wath to bring his ptg along, sure he wouldn't mind!


Cheers mate will do, I'll drop steve a line before hand.

Went to collect the car today and without going into to much detail :

Bonnet wasn't straight so the passenger side catch wouldn't lock it down 
Serious overspray of yellow primer on the drivers side inside doorshut 2 " x 12"
Tried to check passenger side doorshut, but the door wouldn't open .....at all 
Patch on the rear bumper hadn't been polished fully (Small area) 
Patch on drivers side door hadn't been polished fully (Small Area) 
Trim on passenger side sill was'nt stuck down fully

So not a great success, although on a positive note, the paintwork looks VERY Good 

So just a couple of niggles for them to sort before I take it back, the worst one been the overspray on the doorshut, with the car been blac the primer fair glows at you when you open the door fully, I'n not sure if it's both sides as like I said, I couldn't get the passenger door open to check! Idiots!!

Been told to ring them tomorrow after lunch  oh well......................


----------



## BurnyC

Thats horrific mate, really terrible. Mindless vandalism on peoples expensive and loved property is what makes me really despair about society sometimes. 

Hope you get it all sorted - good news at least with the paintwork. My car went in for some bodywork doing recently, and was truly nerve-wracking waiting to get it! Fortunately the work done was decent, but some overspray and fitting the wrong bumper inserts (they put in textured instead of smooth) was annoying. They sorted the over-spray and are coming to replace the inserts at some point, so not too bad I guess! They also disconnected the battery wrong and buggered the alarm siren, but I doubt I'll be able to pin the cost of that on them 

Always something eh! Hope it all gets sorted.


----------



## fozzy

Thought the last post on this thread would be my last. Whats that about counting chickens?

Put a list together for when the car goes back to the paint shop monday of all the  ups that need sorting out ASAP

Bodywork :

1. Windscreen rubber (upper) not fitted correctly

2. Front splitter (Drivers side under bumper) Nor fitted correctly

3. Bonnet out of alignment

4. Silicone in front of bonnet 4cm above grill 

5. Paint on NS front Wing

6. Paint on NS front A Panel

7. Missing Paint on NS Edge of Bonnet (nears side scuttle)

8. Primer overspray on on both front wings (inside door shuts)

9. Dirt painted over on Drivers Side door step (Above works logo)

10. OS rear side window trim (chrome rubber seal) (not fitted correctly)

11. No paint on both OS and NS door edges

12. No paint on rear bumper around grill trim

13. Scratches on NS rear light lens

14. Overspray on inside of doors

15. Severe overspray on inside bottom boot

16. Overspray inside rear screen

17. Raised paint lip on doors and A panel edges

18. Fuel filler trim not fitted correctly

19. Mark on OS door rear edge

20. Rough edges on bottom of OS/NS rear quarter panel edges

21. NSF A piller trim scratched

22. Mat haze on drivers door 12' square

Interior:

23. Overspray on dash (Various)

24. Marks on piano black NS and OS door trims


Why do I think they wont be happy to see me on monday morning..........


----------



## Strothow

:doublesho Can't get anything done properly any more can you 

Our RangeRover was a mess when that was sprayed too...


----------



## Lewis-D

fozzy said:


> Thought the last post on this thread would be my last. Whats that about counting chickens?
> 
> Put a list together for when the car goes back to the paint shop monday of all the  ups that need sorting out ASAP
> 
> Bodywork :
> 
> 1. Windscreen rubber (upper) not fitted correctly
> 
> 2. Front splitter (Drivers side under bumper) Nor fitted correctly
> 
> 3. Bonnet out of alignment
> 
> 4. Silicone in front of bonnet 4cm above grill
> 
> 5. Paint on NS front Wing
> 
> 6. Paint on NS front A Panel
> 
> 7. Missing Paint on NS Edge of Bonnet (nears side scuttle)
> 
> 8. Primer overspray on on both front wings (inside door shuts)
> 
> 9. Dirt painted over on Drivers Side door step (Above works logo)
> 
> 10. OS rear side window trim (chrome rubber seal) (not fitted correctly)
> 
> 11. No paint on both OS and NS door edges
> 
> 12. No paint on rear bumper around grill trim
> 
> 13. Scratches on NS rear light lens
> 
> 14. Overspray on inside of doors
> 
> 15. Severe overspray on inside bottom boot
> 
> 16. Overspray inside rear screen
> 
> 17. Raised paint lip on doors and A panel edges
> 
> 18. Fuel filler trim not fitted correctly
> 
> 19. Mark on OS door rear edge
> 
> 20. Rough edges on bottom of OS/NS rear quarter panel edges
> 
> 21. NSF A piller trim scratched
> 
> 22. Mat haze on drivers door 12' square
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 23. Overspray on dash (Various)
> 
> 24. Marks on piano black NS and OS door trims
> 
> Why do I think they wont be happy to see me on monday morning..........


**** em..... if they dont want un happy customers do the job properly the 1st time!

you have every right to take it back, you paid for it to be done properly so why should you expect any less??


----------



## carrera2s

fozzy said:


> Thought the last post on this thread would be my last. Whats that about counting chickens?
> 
> Put a list together for when the car goes back to the paint shop monday of all the  ups that need sorting out ASAP
> 
> Bodywork :
> 
> 1. Windscreen rubber (upper) not fitted correctly
> 
> 2. Front splitter (Drivers side under bumper) Nor fitted correctly
> 
> 3. Bonnet out of alignment
> 
> 4. Silicone in front of bonnet 4cm above grill
> 
> 5. Paint on NS front Wing
> 
> 6. Paint on NS front A Panel
> 
> 7. Missing Paint on NS Edge of Bonnet (nears side scuttle)
> 
> 8. Primer overspray on on both front wings (inside door shuts)
> 
> 9. Dirt painted over on Drivers Side door step (Above works logo)
> 
> 10. OS rear side window trim (chrome rubber seal) (not fitted correctly)
> 
> 11. No paint on both OS and NS door edges
> 
> 12. No paint on rear bumper around grill trim
> 
> 13. Scratches on NS rear light lens
> 
> 14. Overspray on inside of doors
> 
> 15. Severe overspray on inside bottom boot
> 
> 16. Overspray inside rear screen
> 
> 17. Raised paint lip on doors and A panel edges
> 
> 18. Fuel filler trim not fitted correctly
> 
> 19. Mark on OS door rear edge
> 
> 20. Rough edges on bottom of OS/NS rear quarter panel edges
> 
> 21. NSF A piller trim scratched
> 
> 22. Mat haze on drivers door 12' square
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 23. Overspray on dash (Various)
> 
> 24. Marks on piano black NS and OS door trims
> 
> Why do I think they wont be happy to see me on monday morning..........


Hold your head high Fozzy complain untill they get it right and you the important customer are HAPPY!:thumb:


----------



## uruk hai

Sorry to read that your troubles still aren’t over ? What is it with some people who must think that'll we'll accept shoddy or third rate work from them without saying a word 

Perhaps when ever anyone from here has a repair or respray carried out the company trusted with the job should be directed to look at this forum (although they shouldn’t need telling !) in order to fully understand that we won’t be shafted when it comes to the quality of a job !

Good luck and give it to them straight from the shoulder, their always quick enough to ask for the money !


----------



## fozzy

uruk hai said:


> Sorry to read that your troubles still aren't over ? What is it with some people who must think that'll we'll accept shoddy or third rate work from them without saying a word
> 
> Perhaps when ever anyone from here has a repair or respray carried out the company trusted with the job should be directed to look at this forum (although they shouldn't need telling !) in order to fully understand that we won't be shafted when it comes to the quality of a job !
> 
> Good luck and give it to them straight from the shoulder, their always quick enough to ask for the money !


What I have't commented on is the whole finish on the car probably has the worst polishing job I've ever seen! but I don't want to push that, I'de honestly rather sort that side of it myself. But the other stuff is just ridiculous. Inside bottom of the rear door looks like its been painted with a sponge and left to dry.


----------



## Astro

I really feel for you, i hope you get thing sorted to your satisfaction ASAP.


----------



## uruk hai

Is it an insurance approved body shop ?


----------



## fozzy

uruk hai said:


> Is it an insurance approved body shop ?


Yep, It's huge too. The Car Clinic Sheffield.

I'm going to ring the insurance first thing Monday to let them know the situation.


----------



## mdre83

Steve, just come across this thread and I'm :doublesho to say the least.
The trouble with some of these body shops is they seem to go for quantity rather than quality which goes without saying ... is 110% wrong...
Few years back I had to have a passenger door repaired and re-sprayed. Work was carried out by an Audi approved bodyshop, when I collected the car, the door was a different shade of colour.

Anyway, comparing that situation to this one, well... it's no comparison.

The last few weeks must have been a absolute nightmare, really feel for you both. Hope everything is sorted soon, keep your head up :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai

fozzy said:


> Yep, It's huge too. The Car Clinic Sheffield.
> 
> I'm going to ring the insurance first thing Monday to let them know the situation.


I had a problem in the past with a repair and I told the insurance company but I also wrote a very damming letter in which I explained in great detail about all the problems and the lies I had been told by this company.

I felt it important to write as a phone call is soon forgot.


----------



## stu-2.2-sri

no way mate that a damn lovely wee mini and hard work of polished and look after it cant fccking believe someone do that for no reason really gutted for you and now see it got paint again and bodyshop dont do it right and fitting it proper 
hope you will get it sorted very soon and look smashing again


----------



## fozzy

So this morning saw me back at the paint shop with the list of things that were unacceptable with the work so far. To be fair I was ready for a bit of a battle but the manager I saw was really good, and even pointed out a run in the rear quarter that I hadn't spotted before :doublesho

So after going through the list of now 26 different points of grievance rather than a battle the guy just apologised profusely and declared how embarrassed he was that the car had been allowed out of the workshop in such a state!!
So who knows, It's now back with them until it's complete, if they can complete it to a decent standard, but I have now informed the insurance and requested the invoice not be paid until the work is completed to an acceptable standard.
If it isn't after the next round of 'Fixes' I'll be taking it to somwewhere else, and they wont get paid!  It's all very sad


----------



## Paulo

_I had a similar hassle 3 years ago with my RX8, The Approved Body-shop tried had two further attempts at sorting the car to my satisfaction. It still wasn't right, had another Mazda approved bodyshop look over the car and prepare an estimate to put it right £3k+....

Contacted my Insurance company and asked them to have an independant assessor inspect the car. They agreed, and I was present when he inspected it together with original Bodyshop's Quality Control (laugh) Manager, Bodyshop manager at new place who prepared rectification estimate....

The assessor agreed with all my point's, car was then put into new Mazda Bodyshop to have work completed to my satisfaction, but in total the car was off the road for 7 months.....

I feel your pain and hope you get it sorted quicker than I did...._


----------



## fozzy

Paulo said:


> _I had a similar hassle 3 years ago with my RX8, The Approved Body-shop tried had two further attempts at sorting the car to my satisfaction. It still wasn't right, had another Mazda approved bodyshop look over the car and prepare an estimate to put it right £3k+....
> 
> Contacted my Insurance company and asked them to have an independant assessor inspect the car. They agreed, and I was present when he inspected it together with original Bodyshop's Quality Control (laugh) Manager, Bodyshop manager at new place who prepared rectification estimate....
> 
> The assessor agreed with all my point's, car was then put into new Mazda Bodyshop to have work completed to my satisfaction, but in total the car was off the road for 7 months.....
> 
> I feel your pain and hope you get it sorted quicker than I did...._


OMG :doublesho

He was actually really good this morning at the workshop, and very embarrassed about the situation, but i'm just starting to wonder if they have enough skill in house to complete the job to my satisfaction


----------



## Mullins

fozzy said:


> OMG :doublesho
> 
> He was actually really good this morning at the workshop, and very embarrassed about the situation, but i'm just starting to wonder if they have enough skill in house to complete the job to my satisfaction


I get those feelings at times, sometimes i really dont think some people are up to it, i would say bodywork is an art as much as it is a job. Still with all that paint on it you will be able to wet sand it once a week :thumb::doublesho


----------



## fozzy

Mullins said:


> I get those feelings at times, sometimes i really dont think some people are up to it, i would say bodywork is an art as much as it is a job. Still with all that paint on it you will be able to wet sand it once a week :thumb::doublesho


Not sure about that, the amount of bare metal showing on the door edges, they must have put half rations in the spray gun:wall:


----------



## Mullins

fozzy said:


> Not sure about that, the amount of bare metal showing on the door edges, they must have put half rations in the spray gun:wall:


That bad? I would just come out and say it (im a carpenter by trade so know what quality is and detail) ask the manager without sounding rude, do they have a top notch sprayer, one that can give a quality finish.

It may also be down to the management pushing for production, in that case let them know 2nd best is not good enough, they will have to do as you ask otherwise they just lost a few hundred quid (sprayers wages)

All else failing, find a custom car painting shop, will cost insurance huge amounts, but if its anything like on tv it will be primed, painted and laquered with wet sanding at each stage, before the 6 coats of laquere go on :doublesho

They do keep saying on the radio you can have your car repairs anywhere you want, its not down to the insurance company. Give them one last go to get it right, but in the meantime look for a serious sprayer (check in the area who does the exotic cars:thumb: )


----------



## fozzy

Mullins said:


> That bad? I would just come out and say it (im a carpenter by trade so know what quality is and detail) ask the manager without sounding rude, do they have a top notch sprayer, one that can give a quality finish.
> 
> It may also be down to the management pushing for production, in that case let them know 2nd best is not good enough, they will have to do as you ask otherwise they just lost a few hundred quid (sprayers wages)
> 
> All else failing, find a custom car painting shop, will cost insurance huge amounts, but if its anything like on tv it will be primed, painted and laquered with wet sanding at each stage, before the 6 coats of laquere go on :doublesho
> 
> They do keep saying on the radio you can have your car repairs anywhere you want, its not down to the insurance company. Give them one last go to get it right, but in the meantime look for a serious sprayer (check in the area who does the exotic cars:thumb: )


I spoke to the insurance underwriters yesterday morning about that very same thing, as they had already received the invoice for the work thats been 'completed?' I've made sure a stop has been put on the invoice until all this is dealt with. Apparently it happens quite a lot :doublesho that people have to go to a third party to get insurance work rectified. Scary thought really, although sadly, not I'm not suprised.


----------



## eddie bullit

Sorry to hear about your car. I felt sick when I saw the pictures. They're a great car, we owned a dark silver cooper s back in 03. Maybe worth getting it back and trading her in for new to be completely satisfied. I know it will cost you but if you're anything like me it will be the only solution to happy detailing/motoring..
Edd.


----------



## Tiggs

I feel for you, not only the issue of having the paint stripped and lazy plod, but now up-hill getting the car 100%. 

I would be  off if that was my car, I have a reluctance to park my car in a supermarket, let alone have to deal with that damage.

Keep us all updated.


:wave:


----------



## woodymbr

No matter what anyone did to me, I could never do this to any car. It's just low and pathetic. I hope you find out who did it. Gutted for you. Keep us posted on the outcome


----------



## WHIZZER

Fozzy I do hope you get the car back to your own standard - (reading this again it is truly shocking what happened )


----------



## adam_r81

OMG :doublesho

Why the hell do people do things like this


----------



## ianFRST

gutted even more for you mate  hope its sorted asap. sounds like a nightmare. ive come across it on many occasions, where they do a VERY good job 2nd time round, so why not just do it the 1st time round 

i think in that situation (if i was in it) id want the best possible finish, and then id just sell it


----------



## fozzy

WHIZZER said:


> Fozzy I do hope you get the car back to your own standard - (reading this again it is truly shocking what happened )





ianFRST said:


> gutted even more for you mate  hope its sorted asap. sounds like a nightmare. ive come across it on many occasions, where they do a VERY good job 2nd time round, so why not just do it the 1st time round
> 
> i think in that situation (if i was in it) id want the best possible finish, and then id just sell it


Cheers for the comments guys, Fortunately the guy at the paint shop who in all fairness hadn't actually seen the state of the car before yesterday, was both extremely embarrassed, and very annoyed that it been allowed out in the state it was. So I'm just hoping and praying he's kicking A** to get things sorted. I did tell them I didn't want to be brought out to collect it again, unless it was back to it's prior condition, so it looks like they'll be ordering new piano black interior parts for a start


----------



## NovalutionGSi

Fozzy, Finally made it through the whole experiance....... It feels like i've been on a Roller coaster with you and the Mini! Glad it is getting sorted for the 2nd time.

Make sure that wind screen seal is in correctly otherwise you might find you'll get water in places you dont want, Alla my Nova, that had a bit of bodywork done and full respray. it also had the wind screen changed at the same time (was cracked before it went in for the spray), the bulkhead was fine, not rot anything, with in 3 years the whole bulkhead has rotted out requiring a Reshell. I also had some arch extensions added, which i would have expected to have been done correctly, but with in 3 months the paint had bubbled up. 

I hope it does come back as you want it too and that you get many years of enjoyment out of the car when its back!


----------



## fozzy

Another update or lack of one really. The mini has been back with the paintshop a full week now, when I tried to contact them earlier today I was told by the reception they'd call back as no one was available to speak to me, I'm still waiting for the call


----------



## tamandlee

i take it you have a courtesy car whilst waiting for all this incompetence to be sorted out!!


----------



## Mullins

fozzy said:


> Another update or lack of one really. The mini has been back with the paintshop a full week now, when I tried to contact them earlier today I was told by the reception they'd call back as no one was available to speak to me, I'm still waiting for the call


This isnt sounding too good at the moment im thinking, i can sense a rejection and having to find another sprayer that knows his/her stuff. May end up with your mate i think it was you said that does it after all :thumb:


----------



## srmtor

Ive just read this and I cant imagine aht was going through your mind when you went out to your car the morning it happend! Hopefully there sorting your car out in the sort of standard you expect!


----------



## fozzy

tamandlee said:


> i take it you have a courtesy car whilst waiting for all this incompetence to be sorted out!!


We have a 107 peugot  but i cant drive it for any further than 5 or 6 miles before my back screws up, it's like sitting on a wooden bench



Mullins said:


> This isnt sounding too good at the moment im thinking, i can sense a rejection and having to find another sprayer that knows his/her stuff. May end up with your mate i think it was you said that does it after all :thumb:


Aye thats what I'm going to suggest to the insurance in the morning



srmtor said:


> Ive just read this and I cant imagine aht was going through your mind when you went out to your car the morning it happend! Hopefully there sorting your car out in the sort of standard you expect!


It wasn't a good day, definitely had better :doublesho


----------



## apmaman

How are things going with the Criminal proceedings? I am interested to know if god forbid something happens to me like this.


----------



## fozzy

apmaman said:


> How are things going with the Criminal proceedings? I am interested to know if god forbid something happens to me like this.


We had a letter posted during the day friday from the policeman (I use the term loosely) to say that due to his shift pattern he has ben unable to get in contact with the person responsible for questioning WTF So even though it's now over a month since this happened he's actually done F**K All. Now it maybe just me, but this seems wrong on just about every level. Been working on a letter today to my local MP who actually seems to throw his weight around locally in situations like this so who knows?

As for the stupid BINT that did it, my daughter saw her on saturday night in a pub she frequents, She admitted to her that it had been a mistake before collapsing in a heap in front of her high on some drug or other. Wether the admission will make any difference to the police..... I doubt this or anything would.

So what I'm actually saying is since it happened, no one has done anything!


----------



## Mullins

Nice to know where the police priorities lay :doublesho This is the same old news all over the country, seems the only thing they can get right, or are bothered to pursue is a speeder. To them everything else is a crime number and leave them alone:wall:

Having said that, is there really a point in taking it any further, she will just get a slap on the wrist and told to be a good girl...carry on taking that attitude (which they are) and these Aholes know exactly their rights and what they can get away with, so its a no win.

Fozzy if it were you or i that did this we would have been through the courts by now and facing a crap load of community service as well as a massive fine, why? becuase we are honest decent people that work for a living and reprosent an easy target ( i know this from experience) i also see it on the council estate where my mrs came from, these hooligans know the law better than the old bill:wall:


----------



## ksm1985

that copper shift pattern excuse must be used quite alot cos i have heard it a number of times, losers


----------



## Mullins

This post is dead now, fozzy has bought a demo mini :doublesho


----------



## nortonski

Mullins said:


> This post is dead now, fozzy has bought a demo mini :doublesho


Has he??? I thought that this was the new one he'd bought...


----------



## mucka

I cant beleive this what an absolute moron .

So sorry to hear this Fozzy.

As regards the police find out who the top guy is in your area.
He will most likely be the borough commander etc, but he is in charge to get things done, so go through him, and lodge your complaint.
After all you pay his wages, and his duty is to you.
Also they dont like bad press, so thats always something you can throw at them too.
If she is 24, and working she should be made to pay for it through the court.
Always well worth looking at a private prosecution too.

Try to get the names or numbers of the officers involved in the case, and make sure you find out the crime number, and keep it.

When you do get your baby back get a cover for it, and install a camera.

Good Luck To You All.


----------



## tamandlee

Mullins said:


> This post is dead now, fozzy has bought a demo mini :doublesho


when did this happen? He was just saying it was still at the bodyshop being buggered over!!


----------



## fozzy

Mullins said:


> This post is dead now, fozzy has bought a demo mini :doublesho


this is my new Mini ya muppet lol, we'd only had it 3 weeks


----------



## Guest

Sad sad sad! pour paint stripper down the stupid little sluts throat,sad cow.


----------



## Gaz_jones

Mate that is so bad! Really feel for you!


----------



## Tyrrell

Mate its heartbreaking when things like this happen but dont let it do your head in too much. 

I used to let this sort of thing drive me mad but at the end of the day it will get fixed and noone was hurt. . . . . well thats the train of thought im using right now as ive driven my brothers new Nivara into a wall whilst he's on holiday and scrapped half the bumper off!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## fozzy

Tyrrell said:


> Mate its heartbreaking when things like this happen but dont let it do your head in too much.
> 
> I used to let this sort of thing drive me mad but at the end of the day it will get fixed and noone was hurt. . . . . well thats the train of thought im using right now as ive driven my brothers new Nivara into a wall whilst he's on holiday and scrapped half the bumper off!! :lol::lol::lol:


OMG, I keep waiting for the wife to phone to say she's bumped the courtesy car!


----------



## houlbt

What a crap series of events for you Fozzy.. I feel your pain. My car presently at the bodyshop having the side resprayed after some fecker keyed the whoel side (and every other car on my side of the street). 

did the police give a toss? - No.


----------



## tamandlee

houlbt said:


> What a crap series of events for you Fozzy.. I feel your pain. My car presently at the bodyshop having the side resprayed after some fecker keyed the whoel side (and every other car on my side of the street).
> 
> did the police give a toss? - No.


as has been said before if it involves work and no champagne that are not bothered - we have been burgled of many thousands of pounds of tools from jobs and vans and they dont give a monkeys. One who finally turned up apologised for being late and said you wouldnt believe how many people hes been booking for doing 35 in a 30 zone!! Its an easy collar and easy money for them!!


----------



## pedy

just read through thread, what can i say apart from im gutted for u mate, hope it all gets sorted properly this time

ive just joined and this is my 1st comment - id just like to say its great to see the help and support all you guys have offered, deffo glad i joined,


----------



## eddie bullit

I'd wait a good couple of years and take revenge:devil:. When she has grown up, settled down and has bought herself a nice new car:driver: and everythings going hunky dory..I'd paint strip hers for the sad cow. If you've got a dog put her house on your route and smugly walk past every day. If you haven't got a dog then get one, a big one and you can always set it on the scrubber:thumb:


----------



## woodym3

eddie bullit said:


> I'd wait a good couple of years and take revenge:devil:. When she has grown up, settled down and has bought herself a nice new car:driver: and everythings going hunky dory..I'd paint strip hers for the sad cow. If you've got a dog put her house on your route and smugly walk past every day. If you haven't got a dog then get one, a big one and you can always set it on the scrubber:thumb:


spot on. the piece of ****e that torched my truck thought he had got away with it. found out where he lived, bided my time (app 7 years) and gained sweet revenge. i know 2 wrongs dont make a right but but this ****** used to do my nut in every time i saw him (he didnt know who i was) what goes around always should come around to these scum.


----------



## fozzy

eddie bullit said:


> I'd wait a good couple of years and take revenge:devil:. When she has grown up, settled down and has bought herself a nice new car:driver: and everythings going hunky dory..I'd paint strip hers for the sad cow. If you've got a dog put her house on your route and smugly walk past every day. If you haven't got a dog then get one, a big one and you can always set it on the scrubber:thumb:





woodym3 said:


> spot on. the piece of ****e that torched my truck thought he had got away with it. found out where he lived, bided my time (app 7 years) and gained sweet revenge. i know 2 wrongs dont make a right but but this ****** used to do my nut in every time i saw him (he didnt know who i was) what goes around always should come around to these scum.


Wow, you guys are so aggresive :doublesho:doublesho

Nothing that's not already gone through my mind to be honest. It's certainly appears that doing things the 'proper' way doesn't seem to get you anywhere. So I'm now waiting on an acknowledgement from my MP to see if he can do anything to help things along (few threats I hope).

Still nothing from the garage, they appear to be avoiding my calls.... Mmmmm. Insurance were updated yesterday morning and have called today to say they've been in touch with the garage and had a few words in their shell like.


----------



## divine3779

WTF???????????? 


total little ba5tards!!!!!!!!!!!!! why
Arrrrgh!! Mate I had my corsa sport trashed when i was younger (it was my first brand new car) why do they have to do it? I always say if anybody has a problem with me, talk to me.... Don't take it out on my hard earnt money!! 
Feel for ya mate! Kinda hope it gets written off? (Although it wont) I wouldn't want a car that new resprayed! It will never be the same! 
Take care.


----------



## divine3779

divine3779 said:


> WTF????????????
> 
> total little ba5tards!!!!!!!!!!!!! why
> Arrrrgh!! Mate I had my corsa sport trashed when i was younger (it was my first brand new car) why do they have to do it? I always say if anybody has a problem with me, talk to me.... Don't take it out on my hard earnt money!!
> Feel for ya mate! Kinda hope it gets written off? (Although it wont) I wouldn't want a car that new resprayed! It will never be the same!
> Take care.


Just Read back abit......................

Pay to get the 5lag knee capped!!! Bird or bloke that 5hit is wrong!!!!:thumb:


----------



## seantomtom

hope that craze dont catch on,should be shot


----------



## fozzy

Just had the call from the paint shop, Can collect first thing in the morning Woohooo, talked about mixed thoughts and reservations. I just hope they took everything onboard and sorted the  out properly this time..... I want my baby back NOW!!


----------



## Mini-Gill

A whole weekend without your baby, I feel for you !

Hope all is well on Monday.:thumb:


----------



## uruk hai

Good luck mate, I hope all is well this time :thumb:


----------



## tamandlee

fingers crossed!!!


----------



## fozzy

silicons, runs, overspray damaged trim and not forgetting orange peel on 2/3d's of it now . Wow this garage is fu awesome, so pleased i went there!!! Well it ain't going back so looks like they won't be getting paid from the insurers either. ******S!!!


----------



## Mullins

fozzy said:


> silicons, runs, overspray damaged trim and not forgetting orange peel on 2/3d's of it now . Wow this garage is fu awesome, so pleased i went there!!! Well it ain't going back so looks like they won't be getting paid from the insurers either. ******S!!!


Good grief :doublesho To your spray shop your mate works at me thinks :wall:


----------



## Loken

Jeez, just read the thread. Doesn't sound like you're having any luck at all mate. It amazes me how these so called 'body shops' have to much custom if they do a **** job every time. The people who can do the job properly don't get the appreciation they deserve.

As for the bint that did that to your car, give it a year or so until she forgets who you are, and then loosen her wheel nuts  Jobs a good'un.


----------



## fozzy

Going to give it a wash early in the morning to go over everything and assess what's not right.............again.
We'll get there eventually, it'll be very low milage for the year. lol


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Was it an official Mini dealer bodyshop or the insurance companies authorised one?


----------



## fozzy

GolfFanBoy said:


> Was it an official Mini dealer bodyshop or the insurance companies authorised one?


Was the insurance authorised one


----------



## GolfFanBoy

fozzy said:


> Was the insurance authorised one


Well I hope you get it sorted soon, you've been more than patient so far to wait a month without your car back so they should know themselves it's got to be sorted out. I remember taking one of my cars into a VW bodyshop to have the doors re-aligned and having to go back twice because I wrongly assumed they did what they promised and sorted it. When I went back the guy in the bodyshop was like "yeah I said to my colleague it was a wonder you hadn't brought it back" - I was mad  I nearly tore the guy in half asking why the onus is on me to check the car before it leaves their bodyshop. Honestly, if you don't go over a car with a fine tooth comb they certainly won't.


----------



## VinnyTGM

I feel sorry for you mate, all this sh1t, the cops won't help you at all, yet again the decent person that minds his own business is crapped all over, by the skangers and the authorithies.

Reading all your posts, I think it is time that you forget the cops, you have all the evidence, you've filed complaints etc and they still won't do anything 

Either go down the route of bringing her to court privately or else do her car in a few years, infact why not do both, hang the ***** out to dry.

If it was me I'd definetely be planning on getting even with her in the future, maybe thats because I might be young and stupid but it is justice in my eyes.


----------



## Th3Doctor

How did I miss this post? 

So sorry for you and the wife, no one realizes the stress, anxiety this type of long running crime can cause to the victims. The misses and I have been wading through the whole thread this morning and can’t quite believe the total uselessness of the met.

If this had been my Type R I think I would have quite calmly gone down to the garage got tooled up arrived at her house and given her a claw hammer ponytail.

We really do hope you get everything sorted soon and back on the drive where she belongs. Good luck and keep your chin up buddy.


----------



## BAXRY

cant imagine how this feels, total cowards though  so sorry


----------



## MeganeChick

oh my god thats awful, i feel sick looking at those pics, thats so awful.


----------



## cotter

Jeez, crap to hear that Bodyshop have screwed up again. Know the feeling, my motor ended up going back three times after going in for some warranty paintwork and in the end I lost the will to live, it's still not perfect. Hope you managed to get it sorted out, eventually! :thumb:


----------



## fozzy

So, episode 65 of the Cooper S Saga:

Been on the phone with the insurers today for around an hour while I went through the list of F*** ups, I must say they have been very understanding. An Independant inspector is due at the end of the week to assess the job and catalog all the mistakes. Before arranging refinishing / correction work at a garage of my choice.

NO MORE CAR CLINIC !! WOOHOOOO...

This is all to easy, somethings looming, i can feel it.


----------



## lpoolck

Gutted for you mate, and its so more frustrating when you know who has done it and you know know deep down that nothings going to happen to them, the police just do not police any more. Only interested in the "serious" crimes. I witnessed a crime that was caught on CCTV and had the licence plates of both the victim and the perpetrator, went to the police reported it all, informed them of the security guard to obtain the CCTV, and was informed that nothing could be done until the victim came forward?! WTF, you have all the evidence you need?! Crazy, where is the line that the police draw in which that act on a reporting of crime?? as I am wondering if I witness a murder to come forward or not, or will they require the victim to come forward?! No wonder people take the law into their own hands as the police are non existent. Hope all the problems get sorted mate!


----------



## PRZ

This is absolutely shocking! ive heard of people scratching paintwork (some wa***r keyed my door down to bare metal just last week!) but this is a whole new level of vandalism! absolutely disgraceful...really hope you can get that person back - not just the girl who authorised it, but the vandals themselves too. Im sure if the girl is idiotic enough to boast about it on text, there will be other evidence in the form of msn/facebook convos etc.

If it was me personally i would wait for her to get a car....and take apart the car bit by bit, headlight here and there, windscreen wipers, smashed windows....number plate, maybe even a tire or two....just the really minor annoyances which are an absolute PITA to fix. Just keep doing this for as long as possible....then act as a trader and sell it all back to her 

If theres one thing ive learnt...the police - they dont give a $hit, absolute waste of time and space if you ask me. A lot of them completely abuse their power, not only that but they end up stopping the innocent people. Bunch of retards.

Anyways i hope you can one day exact your revenge on this pathetic excuse for a human being, good luck with restoring your car car back to its former glory! :thumb:


----------



## pedy

i hope *this time*, everything goes well mate, it really bugs me when "proffesionals" do stuff like this. I am a qualified panel beater (dont do it anymore)and every car / van i worked on i treated like it was my own car. these guys obviosly have no pride. my car went into bodyshop yesterday and i am fearful of what has happened to you.


----------



## fozzy

Update......Again

Had a call from the third party Assessors yesterday, they'll be coming at some point today to inspect the quality, or lack of it, that the car was handed back from 'The Car Clinic'. I really hope this is drawing to a close now as it's really starting to  me off big time! 
Car was at Sytner Mini on tuesday so I asked the service manager, a guy called James who was a right nice young chap, to give it the once over to see if he could see anything that wasn't right with the finish / trim etc. His list was............. er..............substantial :doublesho . I don't think any part of the trim has been refitted or bonded properly :wall::wall:


----------



## Jim_964

Sorry to hear you're still having issues getting this sorted properly, must be so frustrating. Hope someone steps up and does a proper job to finish it off for you mate.


----------



## BAXRY

fozzy said:


> Update......Again
> 
> Had a call from the third party Assessors yesterday, they'll be coming at some point today to inspect the quality, or lack of it, that the car was handed back from 'The Car Clinic'. I really hope this is drawing to a close now as it's really starting to  me off big time!
> Car was at Sytner Mini on tuesday so I asked the service manager, a guy called James who was a right nice young chap, to give it the once over to see if he could see anything that wasn't right with the finish / trim etc. His list was............. er..............substantial :doublesho . I don't think any part of the trim has been refitted or bonded properly :wall::wall:


this is a horror story you pay all this money for insurance and there "approved" body shops leave you strung out for months


----------



## PaulN

Hi Mate,

This whole saga has been a mare from start to finish but they way you have handled it you should get a medal.

Really hope everything gets sorted and your cars lovely and spot on soon.

PaulN


----------



## chillly

Mate they say what goes round comes round. Lets hope so. 

Sad Read to say the least. get it sorted and maybe you can add something while its being done to make it a bit more one of a kind. All the best Chillly :thumb:


----------



## fozzy

Good new on the assessor front this morning, he stayed for around an hour and agreed with *ALL* the issues I'de pointed out and then began to point out a few more that I hadn't seen WTF :doublesho

He'll be sending his report in over the weekend to the insurance, who I still can't really complain about as they've been pretty good so far. As for what happens next, who knows.


----------



## denzilpc

just read this and i feel realy sorry for you! hope you get your mini back soon and you are happy with the results.
Good Luck ,


----------



## kh904

I've finally finished reading all the posts!

I really feel for you! I feel so upset, frustrated & angry at the same time!

I sort of know how you feel.
I posted on this forum a few months ago, on how i was robbed in my own car, although nothing happend to my car, I had all the feelings above, but suprisingly much of it was towards the police as with those who robbed me.

Their whole attitude was awful I waited ages until the police saw me, and when they did their whole body language & tone of voice was like they couldn't care and I felt like I'd done something wrong!
I tried to do their job too, as i knew that they lived very close by to where i was robbed. Nothing ever happend to them i'm guessing!

The lady from victim support was great though! 

I'm guessing you feel lke you've been done over 3 times: 

1 by the girl who did your mini, 
2 by the police who aren't doing their job and their general manner
3 by the bodyshop incapable of repairing your pride and joy


----------



## myles

Just seen the pics on page 1. Cliche I know, but I really did feel your pain. They did a right job on the Mini, didnt they? I sincerely hope you get the car back in showroom spec, and this incident(s) is a distant memory soon.


----------



## pedy

any news mate??? im pickin mine up from bodyshop tommorow, they offered to deliver it buti refused as if im not happy with the work its easier to refuse, totally brickin it! the prob im now havingis that it happened on the 24th of june, the other guys insurance arent contacting my insurance, they have sent threatening letters and are completely ignoring them, absolute joke, good mind to phone them myself and have a go.


hope you get the mini back soon bud


----------



## fozzy

pedy said:


> any news mate??? im pickin mine up from bodyshop tommorow, they offered to deliver it buti refused as if im not happy with the work its easier to refuse, totally brickin it! the prob im now havingis that it happened on the 24th of june, the other guys insurance arent contacting my insurance, they have sent threatening letters and are completely ignoring them, absolute joke, good mind to phone them myself and have a go.
> 
> hope you get the mini back soon bud


hiya, still waiting on the insurance getting the assessors report on the system, called yesterday and they advised it would be friday before it's showing. then progress can happen. although I'm not sure what that means, they know there's no way on earth it's going back there! It wAs suggested by the assessor that it's sometimes cheaper to part-ex the car than pay forfull correction work so who knows????


----------



## tamandlee

is the assessor suggesting they might advise you to sell the car?


----------



## Mullins

Coming up to 3 months now, at least the wheels of justice turn quiclky 
Insurers are on top of things, etc etc...yes that was a **** take.

Shows the state of this country, probably a large spray shop and not one person knows their trade, fugging disgusting state of affairs:wall: Not disimilar to the main dealer 'mechanics' these days, a few weeks training and all they are taught is how to read the diagnostics machine and replace like for like.

No way on this planet could they strip and rebuild an engine


----------



## Blue

Mullins said:


> No way on this planet could they strip and rebuild an engine


Elvet BMW stripped and rebuilt the engine in my dad's Z4 :thumb:


----------



## tamandlee

Blue said:


> Elvet BMW stripped and rebuilt the engine in my dad's Z4 :thumb:


it only went in for an oil change though :thumb:


----------



## YTVXR

just read through all this and im lost for words on both aspects of the cars repair and initial incident and yet not remotely surprised by the lack of usefulness of officer pleb.

good luck in sorting it. chin up.


----------



## dan89

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho Oh my god! Thats awful! Feel for you! Take it the police are involved! What vandals!


----------



## fozzy

tamandlee said:


> is the assessor suggesting they might advise you to sell the car?


He commented that it may be cheaper for the insurance to pay the difference to part-ex rather than pay for the work to be re-finished, when I asked if this was something they would consider, he said it wouldn't be the first time he'd seen it............................mmmmmmm



dan89 said:


> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho Oh my god! Thats awful! Feel for you! Take it the police are involved! What vandals!


Police involved..................er.....................um......................Not that anyone would notice, after all this time they still haven't been to see the girl who's responsible, even though I gave them the name, address and phone number. Don't figure eh...:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## amiller

i feel ill just looking at that. sorry to hear this. 

hope you get it sorted though


----------



## Beau Technique

Outright jelousy by a bunch of teenage yobbos with nothing better to do.
I am gutted for you and the other half chap.


----------



## fozzy

Finally managed to speak to the insurers yesterday regarding the Assessors report and their in full agreement that the car is unacceptable (Phew)

So now back onto getting a quote for the re-finishing work so off to Sytner body shop in Sheffield on Thursday morning to explain all the issues, (should take a couple of hours then lol)

Not sure if the bonnet is re-paintable now it's all glossy with dust in the paint on the underside (what an Idiot thing to do) so may need replacing, along with front splitter A panels, C panels, petrol cap, wheels, wheel arches blah blah blah, etc.. etc.... etc............ you get the picture I'm sure. 


God will this ever come to an END!! ARGHHHHHHH...............:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## p3asa

I feel for you Fozzy it must be a horrible situation to be in. 
I personally would take them up on their offer of helping with a trade in as there will always be parts of the car now that you aren't 100% satisfied with and it will eat away at you.


----------



## uruk hai

Good luck mate, I hope it all turns out O.K but its sad that you have to fight like this to get the sort of job you should have got in the first place !


----------



## cotter

Jeez mate, you must be ready to explode! Hope you finally get a satisfactory conclusion this time! :thumb:


----------



## fozzy

p3asa said:


> I feel for you Fozzy it must be a horrible situation to be in.
> I personally would take them up on their offer of helping with a trade in as there will always be parts of the car now that you aren't 100% satisfied with and it will eat away at you.





uruk hai said:


> Good luck mate, I hope it all turns out O.K but its sad that you have to fight like this to get the sort of job you should have got in the first place !





cotter said:


> Jeez mate, you must be ready to explode! Hope you finally get a satisfactory conclusion this time! :thumb:


Cheers guys, I was ready to explode about a month ago but alls good now..ish
It'll get there eventually.

I just take it for a drive now but shut my eyes before i get in :lol: so it's not too depressing. The hardest thing is just cleaning it and not getting stuck in with the clay and polish to fix all the holograms (they are so deep it makes the car look 3D very trendy eww... ) It looks better with a bit of muck on it to be honest, hides a multitude of sins! haha.


----------



## Cleanerbeemer

Did the Police ever get a hold of the girl and charge her with anything??


----------



## Mullins

p3asa said:


> I feel for you Fozzy it must be a horrible situation to be in.
> I personally would take them up on their offer of helping with a trade in as there will always be parts of the car now that you aren't 100% satisfied with and it will eat away at you.


me too, it will never be the same car again mate :wall:


----------



## malky christie

I am so sorry that you have had all this trouble with you beloved (the car lol) and hope that you can get a satisfactory resolution soon,it's just a shame that the police don't seem to be very interested in charging the little cow that did/arranged it


----------



## fozzy

So after visiting Sytner on thursday for a pretty long look around the car the Quote for the re-finishing work is in and forwarded on to the Insurers. With most of the parts needed to be replaced again and *ALL* the paintwork needing to be resprayed it came in at just under £4800 which I thought was pretty good to be honest. The manager of the body shop not only pointed out errors I still hadn't seen, but also went on to explain how the F*** ups that 'Car Clinic' had made were caused! Apparently the strange effect on the paint all over the car isn't caused by marks in the paint as I thought, they'd not prepped the car fully and it's differing depths on the primer before the paint was applied. As I was told the car was taken down for a full bare metal respray this shows it was no such thing, and they have simply repainted the areas effected to save time!
I did ask if it was possible to bring my baby back to his former glory and he assured me it wouldn't be back in my hands until it was perfect :driver::driver:

The guy (Colin) went on to explain how over the last 12 months they had taken in several jobs form 'Car Clinic' so it sounds like they really aren't capable of working to a high standard, this was something the insurers were very interested in when I spoke to them late yesterday afternoon and spoke about taking them off the approved body shop list.
I now have to call the Insurers on Monday to confirm the quote is acceptable ( god I hope so, this sh*t is getting tiring now) then hopefully the car goes in for it's beauty treatment :thumb::thumb:
As Always I'll keep you all posted on events as the unfurl.


----------



## Maggi200

Wow that does sound like a good price, and I hope you get it back how you want. I remember the value of our quote, and it wasn't pretty  really hope this is the end of your troubles now


----------



## ads2k

I hope THIS time you get it back in the standard you want and expect Fozzy :thumb:

Have you thought of any extras you want painting while it's in again - arches/interior etc.. just an idea...

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## mickyplum

good luck fozzy,and as others have said - let's hope that this really is the end of your hassles and you get your car back just how you want it.all the best :thumb:


----------



## fozzy

Thanks guys, as you can imagine, this is getting a little old now and we're more than ready for a successful conclusion. We intend to drive down to the South of France for holidays next month so we're just hoping it's all concluded by then so we can have a fun relaxing journey. Unless Sytner give us an shiny M5 courtesy car which would be nice for a spot of touring :lol::lol:


----------



## tamandlee

I will bet the insurance company wished they had just wrote the car off now instead as this will be costing them a fortune!! Its just a shame people cant do the jobs they are charging good money for in a honest and competant fashion and that silly little slappers cant grow up and keep their filthy hands to themselves - she should be paying the ins co all this money back even if it takes the rest of her life to do it!!

Hope this will now be the end of it for you though Fozzy and there is a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Pinky

Glad to see this may be getting sorted to your satisfaction .
Did you write to the chief con in your area and complain about the attitude of the officer that you spoke to and if you did , did you get a reply ?


----------



## fozzy

Pinky said:


> Glad to see this may be getting sorted to your satisfaction .
> Did you write to the chief con in your area and complain about the attitude of the officer that you spoke to and if you did , did you get a reply ?


I wrote to my MP about 3 weeks ago stating everything that had happened along with how extremely disappointed we were with both our treatment and complete lack of interest we have had throughout this farce by South Yorkshire Police. Still waiting on a reply, but I'm definitely not letting this go, it's just so wrong!


----------



## ash_s3

gutted for you bud, good luck sorting it out :thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump

What a nightmare, personally I would never use a bodyshop recommended by the insurers their aim is low cost and generally as you've found out that means crap work. Unfortunately I suspect they probably get away with knocking out crap jobs with most people who just don't see the poor quality. Years ago my mum had a corsa that went in for repair, fortunately I went with her to pick it up and found it was a poor job. All credit they got it right second time but all the same it shouldn't happen. Hope it all work out for you soon.


----------



## VinnyTGM

Hope it turns out well for you, does the ins. company know that there is proof that that girl did this, surely they would be interested in bringing her to court, getting her to pay damages, and leaving your NCB unaffected. The police should have had this rapped up by now with her in chains, there a total farce.


----------



## Buck

Steve

Glad to see that this is (at last) getting sorted and you've managed to get it into a body shop that knows what they are doing.
I'm looking forward to seeing photos of the car in all its glory in tip top condition.

Adrian
PS what colour is it as it does look really nice in the pics.


----------



## SimonBash

VinnyTGM said:


> Hope it turns out well for you, does the ins. company know that there is proof that that girl did this, surely they would be interested in bringing her to court, getting her to pay damages, and leaving your NCB unaffected. The police should have had this rapped up by now with her in chains, there a total farce.


As no doubt this little 'treasure' has little in the way of cash insurers will probably agree that she can pay it in instalments at a monthly figure she can afford, normally no more than £100 per month.....I worked for a very well known UK insurer and we had 100's of these cases (where the responsible party was not insured for the event for whatever reason), most were still paying the debt or we were chasing o/s payments 10 years later.

Hope you get the car back in the right state finally!

All the best

Simon:thumb:


----------



## Scott152

I hope it gets sorted properly this time Fozzy, I've been following this thread since the beginning, and I couldn't imagine how you must have felt at the time and all this other hassle cant be helping!! lets hope the new place keep to their word and that something goes right for you,

Scott


----------



## zedzedeleven

This little treasure apparently has enough money for drink and drugs and should be made to pay up. At the very least she should be prosecuted for her crime. To go out and buy a can of Nitromors shows clear premeditation, not a spur of the moment action while the balance of her mind was disturbed, or whatever mitigating circumstances her solicitor will no doubt plead. With regard to the police inaction and the m.p. who is not even giving you the common courtesy of a reply, perhaps a letter to the local newspaper may help to concentrate their minds. And keep your chin up mate, I applaud your determination to see this episode through to it`s bitter end, it has been so refreshing to read this example of someone`s refusal to roll over and stand up for justice. God bless you.


----------



## Dean123

this sucks and i feel for you
and what sucks even more ,even with a new paint job, it wont be the same as factory finish


----------



## mass

Some really sad people in the world!!!! why? 
I hope you get it sorted mate


----------



## Greeners1965

Well I suppose that since you've rejected it, your insurers won't be paying the "Car Clinic" for work done (or not in this case)

I really do feel for you and your wife....


----------



## fozzy

Well after been on the phone every day this week to see if the quote from Sytner's has been accepted, and been told several different stories of exactly what stage the quote is at, i.e. Assessors, Engineers, Manager's table, I finally managed to speak to someone with intelligence today. The really helpful guy agreed that it was taking way to long and forwarded all the correct info to the relevant parties while I was on the phone. He also made a guarantee that if the assessors hadn't been in touch with Sytner's to give the work quoted the go ahead by monday lunchtime, I'm to ring him on his personal line and he would do it himself. So here's hoping the next post will be to say it's booked in at Sytners next week for the new coat, as I'm getting fed up of re-arranging all my detailing gear to make sure all the labels face the same way instead of using it all to make my Mini beasty shiny. OCD is definitely setting in now


----------



## Dean123

which sytners are you using? didnt think many bmw garages had a spray shop on site, i thought most of them out-sourced the work


----------



## amiller

I've already commented in the thread, but if there are any products you need to help keep on top of the new paint, then give me a shout and I'll be happy to send something FOC. :thumb:


----------



## fozzy

Dean123 said:


> which sytners are you using? didnt think many bmw garages had a spray shop on site, i thought most of them out-sourced the work


I originally went to Sytner Mini @ Sheffield as that's were the car was bought but was redirected to Sytner BMW as that's who does all their paintwork, still in sheffield


----------



## fozzy

amiller said:


> I've already commented in the thread, but if there are any products you need to help keep on top of the new paint, then give me a shout and I'll be happy to send something FOC. :thumb:


Thanks for the extemely generous offer, I think I'm covered, unless I should be using anything specific for new paint??? I understand I have let it settle for a few weeks before applying LSP but anything else I should know??


----------



## amiller

fozzy said:


> Thanks for the extemely generous offer, I think I'm covered, unless I should be using anything specific for new paint??? I understand I have let it settle for a few weeks before applying LSP but anything else I should know??


No, that's exactly what I would do. Duragloss actually have a product designed for new paint, but I personally wouldn't buy into that.

Let us know how you get on Sir. :thumb:


----------



## fozzy

amiller said:


> No, that's exactly what I would do. Duragloss actually have a product designed for new paint, but I personally wouldn't buy into that.
> 
> Let us know how you get on Sir. :thumb:


will do, hopefully I'll get booked in to start the work tomorrow


----------



## PaulN

fozzy,

The way you have handled this both the original damage and the bodge paint work is something you have my upmost respect for. I would have been going bonkers by now, which wouldnt have helped at all.

Im sure the car will be even better than before this whole hassle and you will get to enjoy washing your pride and joy soon enough.

All the best

PaulN


----------



## mlgt

I await to see the car transformed. Im glued to this thread


----------



## fozzy

Well after another four day delay, *ITS BOOKED IN*

Finally goes into Sytner's Sheffield on Tuesday of next week, the Body shop manager called today to say it's booked in for two weeks but don't take that as a ********** time scale, I replied with, "I'd rather you keep it for a month as long as it's perfect"

Ahhhh Is that a light i can see towards the end of that tunnel? Has that grey cloud really got a silver lining? Tune in next week for the next exciting episode of....................

'*Fozzy's Mini was done over by a stupid Slapper and then made worse by 'The Car Clinic'*'​
:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mr_Scisco

Result fozzy. I bet you are feeling like your avatar. Done in and knackered. 
Sorry about all you troubles mate. have read the thread from the start. If the results come back as perfect as suggested then happy times for you.

Get yourself a bottle of champers and a fat cigar (if you smoke) for celebration when you get it back

Look forward to seeing the mini in its full glory.


----------



## Alan W

You've shown remarkable resilience, persistence and need some good fortune this time! :thumb:

I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you! 

Alan W


----------



## OneJohnSheridan

I've just had the front bumper and bonnet resprayed by Sytner Sheffield. Paint finish is absolutely spot on. They did forget to stick the Alpina decal on the lower valance but this was sorted in 5 minutes. 

Colin, who is a really nice guy, insisted on keeping the car a tad longer and the job wasn't rushed. Hope yours turns out good too.


----------



## fozzy

OneJohnSheridan said:


> I've just had the front bumper and bonnet resprayed by Sytner Sheffield. Paint finish is absolutely spot on. They did forget to stick the Alpina decal on the lower valance but this was sorted in 5 minutes.
> 
> Colin, who is a really nice guy, insisted on keeping the car a tad longer and the job wasn't rushed. Hope yours turns out good too.


Ahh that sounds even better as it's Colin who I've been dealing with :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Been Keeping a eye on this one, Really feel for you & your Mrs, Some stupid people out there! 

The only thing that worries Me is The prep work carried out by the 'Car Clinic' are synters going to take the affected pannels back to bere metal & treat them propily to prevent future reaction from the paint stripper? I hope they do but the quote of £4000 odd pounds for all this work sounds to cheap specially for a BM main dealer.

If its not going back to bere metal or treated corrrectly I would be inclined to get out of the car a bit sharpish, Get another as in the long run you may issues.

Just a My 2p's worth,

Regards,

Jason.


----------



## fozzy

The guy from Sytner is the one who pointed out that the prep work been sh***y was the main cause of most of the issues, so I'm presuming all that's been taken into account. the parts to be replaced total £700 so that's over 4k for labour and paint, does that sound cheap? It better be right or else, although having seen sone of the repairs they've already done and asking around, confidence is high


----------



## Ian2k

Im shocked  some deeply fcu**d up people on this planet!


----------



## Buck

Great news - sounds like the body shop have a good reputation and will get your car back to th condition it should be



fozzy said:


> '*Fozzy's Mini was done over by a stupid Slapper and then made worse by 'The Car Clinic'*'​
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Love it :lol:


----------



## RyanJon

read every post on the thread over the past months.

Nothing to add really that hasn't been said already.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you pal.

Ryan


----------



## james_19742000

Mate, that is a shocking few months you have been through, really feel for you both, but hopefully it wil all be sorted in teh next few weeks and you will have a 'new' car again!

I have also been the victim of a crime on my vehicle (a 30 year old vintage fully restored double decker bus!, something I have spent best part of 7 years working/spending money on), it went for MOT about 100 miles from home as at the time it was the only place that could test it, so it stayed at my mates barn for a couple of nights until I could get to it, it was parked with 5 other buses as well, the barn behind was set alight by some kids and mine sustained heavy heat damage the length of the roof, plus all up the back side of the bus, the others in the barn also sustained varying degrees of heat damage, my insurance were slow etc etc, but once the assesor was involved it was amazing how things moved along so quickly, they wrote my vehicle off for the full insured value but then allowed me to buy it back out of the settlement and then I arranged teh required repairs seperately, I found the assesor that looked into my claim was excellent, really knew his stuff and at the end of teh day his decision is final, he works for the insurance company but ultimately wants both parties to be satisfied with the outcome.

As for the police, I found the copper I was dealing with to be excellent, took the whole matter seriously, they found the ******* responsible and succesfully prosecuted him, he was 15, but now has a criminal record for causing £120,000 worth of damage through vandalism (there was other damage to property etc resulting from the fire), it went to court and I was awarded £1200 compensation, and I never expected to receive it, unbelievably I have so far received about a 1/3 and get regular payments from teh court for it, the kids life is now ruined as not many people will employ someone with a criminal record for arson I am sure.

This all happed about 18 months ago, and although my bus is fully repaired now and everything is all settled effectively, it still remians on my mind, think about it quite often and what might of happened, I am normally a forgiving person but I cant really forgive this person as its a blatent act of vandalism, it was needless and he done it with no care or regard for peoples possesions, work, effort, the victims state of mind etc etc 

My coppers were very goo, done what they were supposed to and kept me informed every step of the way.

I know this is of no consolation to you and I know it sounds like this woman will never get the punishment she deserves, it does show that some coppers do care and some coppers do push for the culprit to be treated and punished appropriatley, I just feel for you and your wife, this whole situation is so frustrating and teh repairs to the car have been nothing short of shambolic, these 'approved body shops' really do need a rocket up there ****, we have a large local chain down our way and teh work they push out is nothing short of rubbish, however a local independent that I have used for our cars in teh past when a panel or something ahs needed doing are superb!!!

Anyway, good luck on the rest of this and I really hope yo enjoy your trip to the South of France, hopefully by then your car will be sorted and some rest and relaxtion will be just the ticket.

Take care and best wishes from South Devon mate


----------



## richy555

Fingers X'd for you pal all comes good in the end.
I really feel for you what you have had to endure.
Regards


----------



## fozzy

Well the beasty went in for his new coat as expected on tuesday morning at Sytner Sheffield, wasn't expecting to get the 10 plate Mini clubby cooper with only 400 miles on the clock as a courtesy car. Talk about a quirky motor. Been told to expect a call in 2/3 weeks, not to collect, but to go over the car and point out anything they may have missed that needs sorting, talk about a better quality service :thumb: Fingers crossed


----------



## Strothow

At last! Good luck, again!


----------



## fozzy

Strothow said:


> At last! Good luck, again!


haha, cheers mate. It's starting to be like the never ending story :doublesho


----------



## Thorpy

Thats disgraceful mate - what a joke dude.


----------



## Strothow

Can imagine, at least you seem to be getting somewhere now! Awful what some scum can do in 30 seconds, caused you months of trouble!


----------



## Haverty

to quote pulp fiction... It would ALMOST be worth it to catch the little S%$T's doing it. 

Tough work man  that blows.


----------



## Bungleaio

This is a bit of an epic thread! Top marks to you for being so patient, but it's such a shame that through no fault of your own you have had all this hassle to sort out.

I hope when you get it back this time all is well and you can get on with having a mini adventure rather than a massive nightmare.


----------



## fozzy

The cars been in over a week now and the anticipation is setting in a little, I know things are geting bad as all my detailing products are now shelved with the labels facing forward in sections and I spent 5 hours detailing the Mini Clubman courtesy car yesterday :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## PaulN

fozzy said:


> The cars been in over a week now and the anticipation is setting in a little, I know things are geting bad as all my detailing products are now shelved with the labels facing forward in sections and I spent 5 hours detailing the Mini Clubman courtesy car yesterday :doublesho:doublesho


lol 5 hours!!!

Please paint gods, let the mini be perfect!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gally

Hi Fozzy I read this thread and totally forgot to comment before.

I'm a Vehicle Damage Assessor (Panel Beater before hand) by occupation if you need any advice or help (bit late I know) don't hesitate to pm me.

Hopefully you won't need any more help with the matter and everything goes well!


----------



## fozzy

gally said:


> Hi Fozzy I read this thread and totally forgot to comment before.
> 
> I'm a Vehicle Damage Assessor (Panel Beater before hand) by occupation if you need any advice or help (bit late I know) don't hesitate to pm me.
> 
> Hopefully you won't need any more help with the matter and everything goes well!


Thanks for the kind and generous offer. The assessors we had sent out post 'Car Clinic' F*** up really were great, (A.G Wright) the guy was straight to the point and thanked me for the list I'd put together as it saved him loads of time looking around for errors in the work that had been completed. He was stunned the so called paint shop had made such an ae of the job in so many different ways and made a comment on the sheet that the entire job needed to be reworked from scratch along with new issues that the 'Car Clinic' had created.

Hopefully I won't need to take you up on the offer as the guy at Sytners seemed to be well on the case and promised me it would never leave their workshop in such a state, "A thousand times better than it is" and "Back to how it should be for an 11month old mini" are the exact terms he used, so here's hoping finally for a conclusion.


----------



## gally

Fingers crossed I won't recieve any message for advice! 

The guys have imspired you with confidence something that is a must in the body repair industry, i'm sure they will be able to back up their promises with a good job.


----------



## steve from wath

Fozzy
let me know when its back with you
i saw the car down at jj cafe and you pointed out all the defects 
hope it gets back ok with you
would love to see how its turned out m8

steve :thumb:


----------



## fozzy

steve from wath said:


> Fozzy
> let me know when its back with you
> i saw the car down at jj cafe and you pointed out all the defects
> hope it gets back ok with you
> would love to see how its turned out m8
> 
> steve :thumb:


no problem buddy, hopefully I won't be whinging as much next time 
I'm planning to polish to perfection on arrival so I'll drop you a pm.


----------



## tamandlee

fozzy said:


> Thanks for the kind and generous offer. The assessors we had sent out post 'Car Clinic' F*** up really were great, (A.G Wright) the guy was straight to the point and thanked me for the list I'd put together as it saved him loads of time looking around for errors in the work that had been completed. He was stunned the so called paint shop had made such an ae of the job in so many different ways and made a comment on the sheet that the entire job needed to be reworked from scratch along with new issues that the 'Car Clinic' had created.
> 
> Hopefully I won't need to take you up on the offer as the guy at Sytners seemed to be well on the case and promised me it would never leave their workshop in such a state, "A thousand times better than it is" and "Back to how it should be for an 11month old mini" are the exact terms he used, so here's hoping finally for a conclusion.


Hopefully it will look better than an 11mnt old mini as you can get a lot of swirling in in that time lol - best of luck mate, cant wait for some pictures!!


----------



## dmv

Feel sorry for you. Hope you can get it sorted and start enjoying what looks like a well kept motor.
Hope you find out who did it and sort the scum bags out.


----------



## Mullins

37 pages and still no result:doublesho Sort it out man, this should have been cleared up months ago. never mind the brittish stiff upper lip you lot have, get it sorted with a firm tjhat can fix it.

There are many custom painters in this country and can do a a proper job, dont even need custom painters, water based paints is also no excuse. Sorry for the rant, but this is taking the pliss now:doublesho


----------



## fozzy

Mullins said:


> 37 pages and still no result:doublesho Sort it out man, this should have been cleared up months ago. never mind the brittish stiff upper lip you lot have, get it sorted with a firm tjhat can fix it.
> 
> There are many custom painters in this country and can do a a proper job, dont even need custom painters, water based paints is also no excuse. Sorry for the rant, but this is taking the pliss now:doublesho


i agree this should have been sorted first time round but it wasn't as they were ****e, as for the stiff upper lip,if you think this could have been sorted any faster than it has been I'm all ears??


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Its really heartbreaking to hear that you've worked so hard and was looking forward to the car so much only to suffer all this BS cause of one stupid beeatch and the incompetent apes making everything worse.

I would maybe contact the Independent Police Complaints Commission http://www.ipcc.gov.uk/ and maybe this will give the [email protected] a kick up the ass :driver:

it really gets to me when a full grown adult would do something so cowardly. If I had a problem then I would confront the person causing it, not damage their property and then run away. Chicken sht!

If there is actual hard evidence, such as witnesses etc then get her done by the police, take her to court and claim ALL for your expenses, losses and anything else that shes cost you including stress/ time off work and mental anguish etc (Im just listing stuff I hear on TV :lol: but hopefully you can)

Or you can drop trou and lay a brick (sht) on her car / or in a bag and spread it all over her car paying special attention to the door handles and the cabin intake so when she turns on the air-con its gonna smell :lol:

Whatever option you take Fozzy, good luck and I genuinely wish you the best :thumb:


----------



## s.khakh

any updates???


----------



## fozzy

s.khakh said:


> any updates???


not yet buddy, just waiting on the call from sytners to go check it out. two weeks were up yesterday but i'd rather them take time to get it perfect (he did warn me it would probably take a kittle longer so all's good.)


----------



## Tabbs

steve from wath said:


> Fozzy
> let me know when its back with you
> i saw the car down at jj cafe and you pointed out all the defects
> hope it gets back ok with you
> would love to see how its turned out m8
> 
> steve :thumb:


 *me too!!* 
when we met up you were proper fed up so hope all gets sorted asap:thumb:


----------



## Dean123

Jesus, this is taking an age? have they given you a courtesy car?
lets hope it aint got to go back, you are always going to find fault a while later, mine was "perfect" when i first seen it, but as the weeks went past i started noticing little imperfections in the paint, hence why its going back on Monday
and thats a few months later


----------



## Steve valentine

fseoer2010 said:


> Damn, every single scratch that was not made by me make me cry, don't evenwant to know what I would do I I were You


just read this thread and I'd feel the same, I know every mark on my car, don't think I'd even want it back after a full body respray.

Hope it works out ok for you mate.


----------



## Dizzle77

Bloody hell. Just seen this thread.

Sorry to see what happened to your pride and joy mate.
Don't understand people sometimes and why someone would want to do that to somebody. Just ridiculous. 

Would be great to know who it was for some kind of retribution.

Good to see you're getting it resprayed at moment. Hopefully it will come back as good as new. Gets some pics up when you can :thumb:


----------



## 738ALR

Fozzy,

I'm not sure how I missed this thread, but just a quick note to say how gutted I am for you. Not only for the incident and the way the police have behaved, but also the poor service you have received since.

Glad you seem to be well on the way to getting this all sorted.

Hope everything goes OK over the next couple of days.

Can't wait to see the pics when it's back to it's former glory.

Andy


----------



## totalhum

Good luck mate! Maybe its second time lucky!

Shawn


----------



## J.T

I have also just read this , it makes me feel physicaly sick thinking someone has intentionaly done that , I feel gutted for you because i know if that was my car I still wouldn't be able to sleep


----------



## Matt197

Cant believe I missed this first time around, just sat and read all 38 pages lol

Have you taken any action against the silly bint who did this?

Places like where you had the first "repair" work done don't deserve to call them self body shops, there should be an assessor that goes around that has the power to shut places down like this.

Hope you get it back soon.


----------



## Cookies

Fozzy, I feel for you mate.

All the very best with the car and whatever you achieve with the police. 

I have to admit, I really admire your restraint in dealing with all this, I've never been in a similar situation but i;m not sure i could maintain the level of composure you have over the past months, especially given the complete lack of competence from the so called bodywork professionals and the authorities!

Good luck mate.

Cookies


----------



## stealthwolf

Insomniac so just spent the last thirty minutes or so going through this thread from start to finish. 

I'm appalled by what's happened to your car. When I was younger, I thought about damaging peoples' cars if they peed me off. Never did anything though. Now I wouldn't even dream of doing something like this to another's car.

A three minute act of vandalism has taken three months to sort it out. 

Shocking attitude from the police which is why I don't trust them. 

I echo some of the others' comments about viligante justice. It ain't right but when the law enforcers don't enforce the law, you have to consider taking matters into your own hands. 

If I were you, I'd have a chat with daughter about mixing with the wrong crowd, her actions, and the consequences/repercussions she definitely hadn't thought about. I've already spoken to my sisters about this kind of thing.

Fingers crossed for a perfectly mint car.


----------



## fozzy

Spoke to Sytner yesterday (24th Aug) and was told car was currently been polished after it's paint and took a little longer as it was over a week to prep the car ready (that's got to be good right?). So all been well should be a friday collection although he did say not to class it as collection and rather go over to check it out in great detail and discuss any probs. WOW is that really a silver lining on the edge of that cloud. :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash

fozzy said:


> Spoke to Sytner yesterday (24th Aug) and was told car was currently been polished after it's paint and took a little longer as it was over a week to prep the car ready (that's got to be good right?). So all been well should be a friday collection although he did say not to class it as collection and rather go over to check it out in great detail and discuss any probs. WOW is that really a silver lining on the edge of that cloud. :thumb:


Fingers crossed for you!:thumb:


----------



## 03OKH

Hope all goes well for you and you can enjoy the bank holiday cleaning, pampering and of course, driving your pride & joy mate.

Tony


----------



## Dean123

fozzy said:


> Spoke to Sytner yesterday (24th Aug) and was told car was currently been polished after it's paint and took a little longer as it was over a week to prep the car ready (that's got to be good right?). So all been well should be a friday collection although he did say not to class it as collection and rather go over to check it out in great detail and discuss any probs. WOW is that really a silver lining on the edge of that cloud. :thumb:


when you see the car, you are going to be overwhelmed with how it looks,and you WILL NOT see all the defects, if any. Take someone else with you who isn't attached to the car,and tell them to be totally honest.
only when you take it home, and start looking at it after the event will you notice any blemishes, and there will be some for sure as remember this isn't going to be factory finish.Tel them you will be back if and when you find any issues, and FFS, dont put any wax or sealant on it.
I'd make a point of saying this, so any comeback by you is duly noted.
:thumb:
Good luck


----------



## Deeg

Mate I hope this really is a silver lining for you, I have been following the story from the beginning and I hope that this is the last chapter.


----------



## mlgt

Cant wait to see the process. Its been an interesting ride for the readers


----------



## Guest

This sort of thing really annoys me, also worries me as the GF's Clio might end up having work done if it's not written off and so will the old mans T5. Ontop of that I'm hopefully going to save up slowly to have the Focus resprayed. 
I'm suprised you kept so calm, I would have gone MENTAL!


----------



## OzMoSiS

Really looking forward to seeing the mini back in full health Fozzy :thumb:

I've bee through the million billion pages in this thread and cannot believe what scum can do to someone's pride and joy, but that's what happens when the law enforcement system is this lenient and every other idiot protests about human rights. If you do something wrong you LOSE those rights and need to be punished appropriately, THEN you need to be 'corrected' till you earn said rights back..........

rant over 

I had something similar happen to my car when also just a few weeks old with brake fluid and an ignorant neighbour  only the front half needed to be resprayed though...............

then a couple of weeks later I crashed it and had to respray the other half 

:detailer:


ANYWAY, roll on Friday and some juicy pics :buffer:


----------



## mickyplum

good luck for tomorrow fozzy :thumb:


----------



## Steve valentine

any news?

yes I know it's early


----------



## p3asa

Steve valentine said:


> any news?
> 
> yes I know it's early


A full day?! You're keen :thumb:


----------



## neilb62

Fingers crossed.....:wave:


----------



## Alan W

Today's the day - good luck Fozzy! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## fozzy

Just waiting on the call


----------



## Eddy

Mate, good luck is all I can say.


----------



## Paulo

Fingers, toes, arms & legs crossed....:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash

Good luck!!:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

Any news?


----------



## fozzy

Grizzle said:


> Any news?


It's.......................................................not here :wall::wall::wall:

Still awaiting final inspection ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Guest

Just seen this and disgusted by what has happened to your car, I hope it all works out for you bud. 

Kind regards


----------



## Alan W

45,000+ Views and 400 replies! :doublesho

You have a lot of people thinking of you and keeping their fingers crossed. :thumb:

It's easy to say be patient but hopefully it won't be long now. 

Alan W


----------



## Steve valentine

come on Fozzy, don't keep us in suspenders


----------



## Grizzle

eddie bullit said:


> I'd wait a good couple of years and take revenge:devil:. When she has grown up, settled down and has bought herself a nice new car:driver: and everythings going hunky dory..I'd paint strip hers for the sad cow. If you've got a dog put her house on your route and smugly walk past every day. If you haven't got a dog then get one, a big one and you can always set it on the scrubber:thumb:





fozzy said:


> It's.......................................................not here :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> Still awaiting final inspection ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Patience lol... it will come good in the end. :thumb:


----------



## fozzy

I would definitely rather them keep it longer and come back perfect, so no biggy. Besides, this cooper Cabby courtesy car is rather good fun and My *S* will be *VERY* low milage for the year, lol


----------



## Scouse

I just read this post and I would have been gutted, to say the least. When I bought my "all time car" (see avatar) I had a camera fitted to the outside of my house pointing at it. Works through WiFi and on the network, so can check it anytime I want and it records to my comp HDD. 

Must admit I have only had good things said about mine from neighbours and passers-by considering where I live . 

Only bad thing is my next door neighbour................she can't park "for toffee" :wall: only last week I was cleaning the boot out and left the space saver spare behind my car on the floor. She came home reversed her car OVER my spare and then had the fooking gall to say it was in the WAY!!! 
I would have hated to see what she would have done to my car had my spare wheel not been there!!!! 

Hope you get the car sorted :thumb:




Scouse.


----------



## grayfox

It made me feel sick seeing these photos.

All the best mate, really hope it all gets sorted without to much fuss.


----------



## *Das*

Fozzy im a newcomer to DW so just read through that and that's shocking, start too finish, sickening!!! 
No more word from the Police yet I take it? These big insurance repair shops are a joke. I had a run in with one in Edinburgh, near Ikea, twice. They have no quality control what so ever. I will never ever stick a car in to these big shops again, its the small independents for me from now on, they want your repeat business that's how they stay in business. 

Ewan.


----------



## fozzy

I have confidence in the Sytner guys. they know how anal I am


----------



## steve from wath

cant wait to see it finally finished matey


----------



## spacer567

sorry about you car thats bloody shocking hope you get the twats its probabaly someone you no


----------



## Wiliam_morgan

fekkin baterds! oh my god i would be LIVID if that was me!


----------



## fozzy

steve from wath said:


> cant wait to see it finally finished matey


I'll drop you PM when I finally get it and start bringing it up to scratch


----------



## Jai

Sorry to hear about this mate, getting my car egged this morning really  me off so I think I'd be in tears if this happened. Such a lovely motor as well.

It's jealousy mate.

Complete f***ers!

Hope you get it all sorted soon!


----------



## fozzy

Sorry to here about your hassle this morning, not the best feeling in the world coming out to find some  has been at your pride and joy is it. At least you can rely on the bobby's to help out....................:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pinky

Hi 
Did you get your car back yet and was it ok ?


----------



## fozzy

Pinky said:


> Hi
> Did you get your car back yet and was it ok ?


not yet spoke to the bodyshop manager, it's been valeted today so couple of days


----------



## Strothow

Hope it is finally as you want it to be fozzy! Fingers Crossed!!!


----------



## fozzy

not sure about how I want it, I'm struggling to remember what colour it is!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dean123

fozzy said:


> not yet spoke to the bodyshop manager, it's been valeted today so couple of days


ffs dont let them wash it whatever you do :thumb:


----------



## fozzy

Dean123 said:


> ffs dont let them wash it whatever you do :thumb:


They've been warned matey, just the interior, and no dressings. I don't want anything like overspray hiding under crappy silicon dressings


----------



## fozzy

Woohooo Got the call today  

Tomorrow at 3, straight after work I'm off to see my baby :argie::argie:

Hopefully he'll be home for the weekend. FFS is it really at an end lol


----------



## 03OKH

Certainly hope so for you mate :thumb:


----------



## P.A.D

Hey, Congratulations.

Hope everything is as you expect it to be Dude.

Russ


----------



## Buck

03OKH said:


> Certainly hope so for you mate :thumb:


So by 17:00 _and no later! _ we all expect some quick snaps of your pride and joy back from the dealers with a quick write up

fingers crossed for you - I'm sure you'll be happy and the wait will have been worth it :thumb:


----------



## fozzy

Camera at the ready I promise :thumb:


----------



## Alan W

Fantastic news! 

I hope it goes well! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## cotter

Great news, hope it's finally looking as it should have done at the start of it all!


----------



## *Das*

Great news, what a saga this has been.


----------



## joshtbh

have the police got involved yet fozzy?


----------



## stealthwolf

Fingers crossed for you mate. Hope it's perfect!


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

about time!! hope it's as perfect as possible!


----------



## apmaman

Lets hope they didnt paint it yellow by accident eh!!!


----------



## mlgt

Counting down the hours for you alredy!!!


----------



## ads2k

Good news and hope everything is as it should be :thumb:


----------



## Deeg

Great news.... Glad this terrible event could finally becoming to an end for you.


----------



## Eddy

Can't wait to see it


----------



## neilb62

Yay...can't wait......:thumb:


----------



## andpgud

I have a question, maybe a noobish one, but the car was egged. ok. Cannt you just clean that off?


----------



## Guest

andpgud said:


> I have a question, maybe a noobish one, but the car was egged. ok. Cannt you just clean that off?


Egg scratches. Besides, this was paint stripper. Not egg!


----------



## Maggi200

Bailes said:


> Egg scratches. Besides, this was paint stripper. Not egg!


Can do more than just scratch too! It can leave massive holes and cause the clear to toally fail in areas. I've seen it on a couple of cars and it's not nice. I'm not sure if the egg reacts with the paint either, but someone told me it can.


----------



## GolfFanBoy

That's great news, I hope you get it back in the top condition you deserve after all the hassle. Look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## p3asa

andpgud said:


> I have a question, maybe a noobish one, but the car was egged. ok. Cannt you just clean that off?


Wow, that's a big whoooooosh for you 

Suggest you read the very first post  and add the title of the post to that


----------



## ADW

:doublesho

Some people are just pathetically low and just damn right sad. They should be shot


----------



## Buck

Hi Steve

Any update???


----------



## fozzy

FINALLY!!!

Got round to Sytners body shop today to take a look at my baby after been asked to go and take a look.
As most of you guys will know this has been a very loooooooooooooong and drawn out affair, but (I can't believe I'm saying this)
It's at an end, well almost 

The paint finish is a thousand times better than it was and it actually looks like my car again, the finishing isn't perfect with a few holograms
to sort here and there, but I'm more than happy 
Still a little work to do on the interior as the clock faces still have overspray as do some of the chrome rings surrounding them and the wheels still
need a little more polish to remove the final remnants of the same. I'm giving it a good clean round tomorrow to check it over in every detail and 'been
asked' to call Sytners back monday with any issues that need sorting such as interior etc..

So here's a couple of Piks from when I arrived home and continued giving it the once over feedback appreciated on the paint
thanks










Dave my buddy checking the Kits fitted properly this time










Shiny bits










A few holograms, the rear panel is the worst affected










Dave still analysing


















Can actually see the polished rims now 










Some nice reflections showing in the paint



















Thanks for looking,

When I first posted this thread I could never have dreamt the amount of support that me and the wifey were to receive from all you guys n gals, so many responses and some 40 odd thousand views ..........Incredible and has restored my faith in people giving a sh*t.

Hopefully my next post will be me giving the Mini the full treatment as my first showroom post with some DA TLC.

I know I've said it before but thank you all so much for helping us through this nightmare situation we found ourselves in, and hopefully if the DW show comes off the drinks are on me (god i'll regret saying that) :thumb:

thanks

Steve & Michelle


----------



## Buck

Steve

From your pics you must be a happy man!

The depth of the paint looks good and I can't see any orange peel?

I like the Sytner approach to service - hopefully your 'snag' list will remain small and will be quickly rectified

Chuffed for you and Michelle :thumb:


----------



## Jed

So glad it's eventually worked out for you (almos) but I'm sure you'll have it looking even better very soon.

get yourself a drink first :thumb:


----------



## Yun_says

Looks like a really good paint job, nice reflections glad to hear that you and Michelle can finally start enjoying the Mini


----------



## Alan W

Really great news Fozzy and very pleased for you! 

To have a few minor issues only is a great result and they sound as though they'll be sorted relatively easily. :thumb:

The nightmare is nearly at an end and you have my respect for the maner in which you've dealt with this and the patience and control you've shown.

Enjoy your weekend detailing and inspecting! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Steve valentine

hooray!!!

Looks good, really good, can you remember what it's like to drive it?!


----------



## Turkleton

Wow! Glad to see its on the home straight now!


----------



## stealthwolf

Congrats. Good to see it all worked out. Tiny bits of overspray don't seem too bad when you compare it with what you've been through.


----------



## Keir

Great news, glad it's nearly done for you


----------



## *Das*

Cograts on getting it home at last. :thumb:


----------



## dannyson

I've jumped a few pages but read 90% of it - did the dopey doris ever get done?


----------



## 03OKH

Congratulations on finally getting your P&J back


----------



## Alex_225

Great news there mate, apart from the odd bits and bobs it's great that it's as good as new. 

Been a real saga for you so nice to see a good result.


----------



## Strothow

Fab :thumb:


----------



## Martin_HDI

Hi Fozzy, just wanted to say I'm glad you got your car back and a quality finish too.

It's just a shame that the police didn't do more to help you and I hope you continue to complain about it and take it further.

Lovely car mate!


----------



## saint1d

Cant believe I have spent the last however long reading all 46 pages (oh dear its now 3.20am). The whole siuation is a total disgrace and typically the only person unaffected by it all is the idiot who caused the damage in the first place. And to think we wonder why our premiums are always so high. So glad you got your car back .more or less up to standard, hope any issue you find is minor. Regards.


----------



## Tabbs

Nice One
chuffed for you matey
glad it is back and look forward to seeing it at another meet up :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

Excellent news mate, really chuffed for you:thumb:

I googled 'mini detailing' last night and this thread was number two!


----------



## ianFRST

wooooooooooo


----------



## Cookies

Hi Fozzy,

Really chuffed for you getting the car back in such cracking condition!

I saw a few previous posts regarding the police - any more word on that mate?

Mine's a pint of babycham mate. (in a dirty glass!)

Cookies


----------



## Bungleaio

It looks like sytners have done a really good job there, much better than the 1st place. I bet your hire car bill was adding up so I dread to think how much the total claim cost is!


----------



## cotter

Glad to hear it's home and the saga is almost at an end!


----------



## fozzy

Brazo said:


> Excellent news mate, really chuffed for you:thumb:
> 
> I googled 'mini detailing' last night and this thread was number two!


wow famous, or is it infamous ? I'll now be known as "Mini detailer" well to anyone that'll listen


----------



## SimonBash

Great news, enjoy having it back and a detailing frenzy!:thumb:


----------



## tamandlee

glad to see that the car is looking properly mint again - it will be like having a new car all over again - hope you and your good lady get some nice weather to run about in enjoying it once more - congratulations on your tenacity and patience, it was a hard and needless slog but the results speak for themselves.

All the best, Lee


----------



## ads2k

Great to see it's back :thumb:

Let the detailing commence .


----------



## mickyplum

fantastic news fozzy,must have been a very stressfull few weeks for you and the mrs.hopefully you can put it behind you and start enjoying your car again :thumb::thumb:

mick


----------



## spursfan

Hi Fozzy, so glad everything is ok now. 
not sure what to say about the stupid ***** who did this but i know what i would do, not sure that it's legal though

best of luck giving the car a good detailing:thumb:

Kev


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

looks great, glad sydner sorted it out properly, hope the car clinic get a beating from the insurance companies for rubbish repairs they churn out.


----------



## Pinky

Glad to see that you have your car back and are pleased with it .
Do you know if the Car clinic got paid for the job they did as if they did they wont give a S**t about making any improvements to their standards (wot standards )and are you doing anything about the police and the bint that did this to your car .


----------



## centenary

Good grief. Saw this thread and the pictures. I'd have been heartbroken if it had been my car. Deepest commiserations, mate.

TBH, after the law has taken its course (ha, ha, ha!) I'd keep this very much in my mind. I'd wait until this girl got her own car then as the klingons say, revenge is gagh served steaming hot!


----------



## Cookies

fozzy said:


> wow famous, or is it infamous ? I'll now be known as "Mini detailer" well to anyone that'll listen


To quote the late Kenneth Williams "Infamy, Infamy. They've all got it infamy!"


----------



## VinnyTGM

Great, glad to see you got it back looking superb, I'd say your very pleased.


----------



## uruk hai

Like every one else I'm really glad to see you've got it back and more importantly I'm glad to see your happy with the way it is now :thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Very happy for you Fozzy. 

All the best enjoying your 'new' baby :thumb:


----------



## fozzy

FINALE.

Picked him up yesterday morning after him going back in for the last few minor probs.

Silicons in A panel
Clips on bodykit x2
Overspray on clock faces and wheels
refitting of petrol cap cover.



AND IT'S OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO
:driver: :argie: :driver: :argie: :driver: :argie: :driver: :argie: :driver: :argie:
thanks once again to everyone for the support, he'll be in the showroon section early next week looking 

steve


----------



## Strothow

Nice one Fozzy, looks forward to it :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500

all the best to you look forward to seeing the pics in the showroom


----------



## ianFRST

finally, took long enough eh? :lol:

keeping it garaged now? :lol:


----------



## fozzy

ianFRST said:


> finally, took long enough eh? :lol:
> 
> keeping it garaged now? :lol:


what's 6 months, lol. 
on a positive note , milage will be well low this year, it's getting put away for it's winter sleep in 8 weeks haha


----------



## joelee

This happened to me last year and it wrote my 3 year ols sabb 93 aero off i was totally gutted when i woke up and looked at my pride and joy.


----------



## fozzy

joelee said:


> This happened to me last year and it wrote my 3 year ols sabb 93 aero off i was totally gutted when i woke up and looked at my pride and joy.


It's certainly not the best feeling in the world, In some ways I wish they'd have wrote mine off, but now he's back:thumb: . And the paint is without a doubt better than it was when I bought it, Sytners have done a fantastic job. I was told by the bodyshop manager that the young guy who painted it won painter of the year at the BMW awards friday night, he gets my vote lol.


----------



## cotter

Finally! Great news :thumb:


----------



## joelee

I would of had mine back but it was a rite mess i have the pics somewhere and ill put them up. Thats good he won that too.


----------



## Eightball

Hey Fozzy 

Ive just gone through this entire thread, all 49 pages!! pleased that you have your car back in tip top condition.

Don't want to put you in a dark mood, but what has happened with regard to the police and the culprit?


----------



## markp2

OMG so sorry for you wouldnt you just love to catch the little B******S. Glad to see you have it all sorted now.


----------



## Dmac1969

Ive just read all 49 pages of this and I really feel for you. Things like this really boil my p*ss , the frckin scum that pollute this once great country need a one way ticket to the Auchwitz ovens - did the police ever do owt to the chav druggie slag? Glad to see youve got the MINI back and look forward to seeing its post detail pics in The Showroom. I admire your restraint as well , if I knew where she lived id be tempted to drive ma car right thru her living room window!!


----------



## David.S

I feel gutted just looking at the the pics


----------



## fozzy

Eightball said:


> Hey Fozzy
> 
> Ive just gone through this entire thread, all 49 pages!! pleased that you have your car back in tip top condition.
> 
> Don't want to put you in a dark mood, but what has happened with regard to the police and the culprit?


Well the local police............:tumbleweed:

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PaulN

Really looking forward to seeing this babies detail writeup in the showroom.... 

Glad its best to its best mate.


----------



## josh263uk

I read this many months ago, thinking little sh**s! Little did I realise it would take this long to fix.

Glad that the fit and finish is to your standard, I know I would have been the same.


Josh


----------



## happmadison1978

Hey Fozzy,

Just read through the entire thread. Your sanguine stalwart attitude is a real credit to you. Thanks for all the updates

Sorry you had to go through it but glad you finally got it sorted.

Clearly South Yorks Police really need some redundancies as they evidently are all taking the p*** The interviewing 'officer' is probably on thee sick with a bad back or 'stress'.Tw

Seriously; glad you were able to get a (finally!) successful resolution and have your pride and joy back- Beautiful car BTW!

Hopefully the in-bred little skank who perpetrated the assault will be sodomised dry with a broken chair leg and/or sterilised- thus robbing 'it' of any income 'it' could steal from us tax payers!

Sorry if the last bit is a little extreme but even if you HAD been involved it's just plain wrong to paint stripper someone's car

aaaaand relax!

Seriously though it's a real credit to you that you handled the situation in an exemplary fashion and (eventually) got your P&J back.

:thumb:


----------



## james vti-s

Oh My F***ing God i just seen this what happened


----------



## Moggytom

holy thread revival batman !!!!!!!!!!

only 2 and a half years old haha but ive got ot admit ive read it all and its a horrid thing to happen


----------



## Nally

I feel for you post really pissed me off!


----------



## LukeWS

Really is a thread revival but a good turnout at the end for something that shouldn't have happened! 

Would be interested to know if the b***h that did it ever got done and if not i think enough time has passed for some revenge  haha


----------



## Steven1976

Just finished reading your thread on night shift, have seen the same sort of thing on other car forums sickening cowardly attack, it was a long time getting if fixed but glad it was sorted for you in the end


----------



## nichol4s

Nice ending, to a bad start :thumb:
where abouts in Rotherham are you?


----------



## B0DSKI

I'm sitting here open mouthed looking at that. 

Why would anybody want to do such a thing? 

Totally shocked at the fact somebody would do such a thing. I'd personally rip them limb from limb if I got my hands on them


----------



## CodHead

That is just a ****ing disgrace, why would someone just randomly do this? You have my sympathies, this sort of thing just isn't on. My car is currently in having the tailgate replaced after some idiot caved it in with a flying kick!


----------



## james vti-s

will someone fill me in on this trend as i dont want to read all 50 pages 

was it fixed


----------



## AllenF

p3asa said:


> Wow if the folk were caught for this I think the owners should be allowed to tie them to the back of the car on a trailing rope and drive around for a few miles pulling them behind. Should sort the barstewards out.
> 
> Was any other car near yours targeted? That's not just mindless thugs, that's a vendetta mate. Or possibly mistaken identity.
> 
> Similar happened to a colleagues mate but nowhere near as bad, but then he was involved in extra marital dealings and the 3rd party didn't like the fact he called it all to an end. Needless to say his Mrs has always believed it was an act of vandalism!!!


I would tend to agree whilst you have my sympathy that definatly is "targeted" due to the fact they ensured they hit every panel. Mindless vandels would want quantity not "quality" (quality in there terms of how bad the damage done is quantity would be a bit on every motor in street ).
As already said it is either a direct attack against you .. Or a case of mistaken identity. Where i come from i would say that this is against you for some reason to serve as a warning for something. (and it could be anything from affair to an accidental cut up on a rounderbout.) it could go years back some people bear grudges forever mate.
Respray is only option but they will probably write it off then CCTV qnd garage it in future.
Sorry if this upsets you but as people know i speak as i find?
Allen


----------



## LukeWS

james vti-s said:


> will someone fill me in on this trend as i dont want to read all 50 pages
> 
> was it fixed


I read it and it turned out it was a targeted attack from the daughters bfs jealous ex or something who believed it to be her car. Fozzy then had hassle and problems at the paint shot but eventually sytner mini sheff got the car and brought it back to its former glory. And the police were apparently useless morons who didn't want to know even though Fozzy had found names addresses witnesses etc but never heard if she ever got arrested as she hadn't been even months later


----------



## Big Buffer

Wow what a thread.
Read for the last hour and Fozzy how your stress didnt kill you I dont know.

Was appalled by the damage done and felt it even more when car clinic f**ked it further.

Nice to see it finished and im gonna find the detail thread now.


----------



## MAOR

Well glad to know this was targeted rather than some idiots rolling around throwing paint stripper on cars.


----------



## james vti-s

fozzys Last Activity: 10-06-2012, poor soul was turned off car detailing after this s*** im guessing =/


----------



## Steven_182

Sorry to hear that mate I feel for u #gutted


----------



## Astro

There are some real nasty people out there.
Really hope things get sorted quickly. Hang in there guys.


----------



## Curcelli

**** me that's horrendous.

Someone must have it out for you.


----------



## Clyde

To date I've had two cars vandalised. The first randomly had brake fluid thrown on it over night which resulted in a complete respray. The second some local chavs decided it would be appropriate to rattle can every single panel and slash my tyres. Again another respray. Can't put into words how gutted I was. I def feel your pain.


----------



## Big Buffer

Look at the original post date guys its been put right.

Helps to read a thread through


----------

